# Τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα... και άλλες αξιομνημόνευτες μεταφράσεις τίτλων



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2008)

Ορμώμενος από το νεκρό πτώμα στο οποίο αναφέρεται η Παλάβρα, σκέφτηκα ν' ανοίξω ένα θέμα για διάφορους αγαπημένους και μη τίτλους ταινιών, βιβλίων κλπ και τυχόν αξιομνημόνευτες -για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο- μεταφράσεις τους στα Ελληνικά.

Το λέω γιατί δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να ξεχάσω τον μεγαλοφυή τίτλο "Τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα" (The Return of the Living Dead), ο οποίος έχει πλέον cult status. 

Αν έχετε ιδέες, ρίξτε τις...


----------



## jglenis (Oct 12, 2008)

Λοιπόν, σχετικά με τους τίτλους, πρόσφατα είδα κάπου μια πολύ πετυχημένη κατά τη γνώμη μου απόδοση: η ταινία που προβλήθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια στην Αμερική με τίτλο «Wrongfully Accused», στην Ελλάδα μεταφράστηκε ως «Κινούμενος Στόκος».


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2008)

Μα, θαρρώ ότι και το Τρένο θα σφυρίξει τρεις φορές είναι τίτλος που έχει γράψει ιστορία, ενώ το αγγλικό είναι απλώς High Noon -δωρικός ίσως, βαρετός ίσως.

Βέβαια, καμιά φορά η πρωτοτυπία του ελληνικού τίτλου είναι οπτική απάτη, αφού απλώς οι δικοί μας έχουν μεταφράσει τον γαλλικό τίτλο (κάτι τέτοιο θαρρώ είχε γίνει με τα Φτερά του έρωτα του Βέντερς)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2008)

Και με τη Μελωδία της Ευτυχίας. The sound of music - La melodie du bonheur.


----------



## danae (Oct 12, 2008)

"La strada" του Φελίνι = "πουλημένη από τη μάνα της".


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 13, 2008)

Οι ελληνικές μεταφράσεις τίτλων από ταινίες έχουν καμιά φορά και δική τους τυπολογία. Δύο πολύ κοινόχρηστες φόρμουλες στις οποίες καταφεύγουν οι έλληνες διανομείς άμα τα βρίσκουνε σκούρα είναι οι «ένας Χ μα τι Χ» (π.χ. _Ένας μπαμπάς μα τι μπαμπάς_ < Jingle All the Way) και η «Χ για κλάματα» (π.χ. _Σπαρτιάτες για κλάματα_ < Meet the Spartans)


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 13, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μα, θαρρώ ότι και το Τρένο θα σφυρίξει τρεις φορές είναι τίτλος που έχει γράψει ιστορία, ενώ το αγγλικό είναι απλώς High Noon -δωρικός ίσως, βαρετός ίσως.



Ναι, θυμάμαι πως είχα κανει τουλάχιστον μία φορά αυτή την παρατήρηση για τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο στο παλιό μαγαζί.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 13, 2008)

Εμένα μου ήρθε αυτομάτως στο μυαλό η πολύ ωραία ταινία Gegen die Wand (διεθνής τίτλος: Head on) του Φατίχ Ακίν, η οποία στα ελληνικά έχει τον τίτλο "Μαζί ποτέ". Δηλαδή σου μαρτυράει τι θα συμβεί... Τόση έλλειψη έμπνευσης ο διανομέας στην Ελλάδα; Στις περισσότερες χώρες μεταφράσανε τον γερμανικό τίτλο (εκτός από τους Ιταλούς που το είπαν La sposa turca -Η τουρκάλα σύζυγος)...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Εμένα μου ήρθε αυτομάτως στο μυαλό η πολύ ωραία ταινία Gegen die Wand (διεθνής τίτλος: Head on) του Φατίχ Ακίν, η οποία στα ελληνικά έχει τον τίτλο "Μαζί ποτέ". Δηλαδή σου μαρτυράει τι θα συμβεί... Τόση έλλειψη έμπνευσης ο διανομέας στην Ελλάδα; Στις περισσότερες χώρες μεταφράσανε τον γερμανικό τίτλο (εκτός από τους Ιταλούς που το είπαν La sposa turca -Η τουρκάλα σύζυγος)...



Είναι καλή αυτή η ταινία; Όλο την γυροφέρνω, αλλά...


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 13, 2008)

Είναι πολύ ωραία! Να τη δεις!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2008)

Will do! Thanks.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2008)

Κι άμα δεις αυτή την εξαιρετική ταινία, δες και την πιο πρόσφατη του ίδιου, την «Άκρη του ουρανού» (Τhe edge of heaven). Για να μην σου πέσουν πολύ βαριά, ανάμεσα μπορείς να δεις το μουσικό "Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul", πάλι του ίδιου πολυτάλαντου και πολύ νέου σκηνοθέτη. ;)

Για να μην είμαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος:
-η Δανέζικη ταινία Βrodre (brothers) μεταφράστηκε, «Ουκ επιθυμήσεις τη γυναίκα του πλησίον σου». Βάζοντας μαζί τους δύο τίτλους, δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις την υπόθεση...
-η κλασσική «Κυρία και ο ναύτης» σαν -πετυχημένη- μετάφραση του ιταλικού "Τravolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto"


----------



## curry (Oct 13, 2008)

Δεν είναι και πολύ κραυγαλέο το παράδειγμά μου, αλλά πάντα αναρωτιόμουν "μα γιατί"; Ο κυβερνήτης της Καλιφόρνια πρωταγωνιστεί σε μια ταινία με τίτλο "Kindergarten Cop". Στα ελληνικά μάς ήρθε ως "Ο μπάτσος του Θηριοτροφείου". Φαίνεται το Νηπιαγωγείο δεν ήταν αρκούντως ανατριχιαστικό...
Πάντως, ρε παιδιά, τείνουν να αποτελούν είδος προς εξαφάνιση οι πραγματικά ευρηματικοί (λέμε τώρα) τίτλοι-αποδόσεις των ταινιών. Θα αρχίσω να τις νοσταλγώ στο τέλος!


----------



## curry (Oct 13, 2008)

Σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές οι εκπληκτικές αποδόσεις (άκου το La Strada, "Πουλημένη από τη Μάνα της"!!!!!) πρέπει να κρατάνε από τις εξίσου συγκλονιστικές εμπνεύσεις για τίτλους ελληνικών ταινιών του '60 - κυρίως μελό και ακόμα πιο κυρίως (sic), της φιλμογραφίας του Νίκου Ξανθόπουλου (απ' όπου και τα παραδείγματα, έχετε κι άλλα; Ψοφάω!).
πχ: 
- Δεν γνώρισα Μητέρα 
- Κατρακύλισμα στο Βούρκο 
- Για την Αγάπη του Παιδιού μου 
- Είμαι μια Δυστυχισμένη
- Ο Ζητιάνος μιας Αγάπης
- Καρδιά μου πάψε να πονάς
- Περιφρόνα με Γλυκιά μου
- Ο Άνθρωπος που γύρισε από τον Πόνο (!!!!)
- Κάποτε κλαίνε και οι Δυνατοί
- Τα Ψίχουλα του Κόσμου
- Η Καρδιά ενός Αλήτη
- Ταπεινός και Καταφρονεμένος
- Γιακουμής, μια Ρωμεΐκη Καρδιά (!!!!)


----------



## curry (Oct 13, 2008)

Βρήκα και Μάρθα Βούρτση και σταματάω γιατί σας το έκανα το νήμα, άσ' τα βράσ' τα... 
-Ορφανή σε ξένα χέρια 
-Αστεφάνωτη 
-Η δική σου μοίρα με σέρνει 
-Φεύγω με πίκρα στα ξένα 
-Απόκληρη της κοινωνίας
-Τα ξένα χέρια είναι πικρά 
-Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2008)

Elsa said:


> η κλασσική «Κυρία και ο ναύτης» σαν -πετυχημένη- μετάφραση του ιταλικού "Τravolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto"


Λειτουργική ίσως, όπως και η αμερικάνικη (_Swept away_). Αν ήταν τίτλος βιβλίου, δεν θα θέλαμε τέτοιο κουτσούρεμα. _Παρασυρμένοι από μια ασυνήθιστη μοίρα στη γαλάζια θάλασσα του Αυγούστου_. Αυτός είναι τίτλος! Σαν εκείνους των παλιών βιβλίων, που μόνο ότι ο δολοφόνος είναι ο μπάτλερ δεν σου έλεγαν. Π.χ. τα _Ταξίδια του Γκάλιβερ_ ήταν _Travels into Several Remote Nations of the World, in Four Parts. By Lemuel Gulliver, First a Surgeon, and then a Captain of several Ships._


----------



## kabuki (Oct 14, 2008)

curry said:


> Σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές οι εκπληκτικές αποδόσεις (άκου το La Strada, "Πουλημένη από τη Μάνα της"!!!!!) πρέπει να κρατάνε από τις εξίσου συγκλονιστικές εμπνεύσεις για τίτλους ελληνικών ταινιών του '60 - κυρίως μελό και ακόμα πιο κυρίως (sic), της φιλμογραφίας του Νίκου Ξανθόπουλου (απ' όπου και τα παραδείγματα, έχετε κι άλλα; Ψοφάω!)



Την αγαπημένη μου ξέχασες... Την Οδύσσεια ενός Ξεριζωμένου!


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 14, 2008)

Και η δική μου αγαπημένη: Αγνή κι Ατιμασμένη!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2008)

curry said:


> Βρήκα και Μάρθα Βούρτση και σταματάω γιατί σας το έκανα το νήμα, άσ' τα βράσ' τα...



Α, μην ανησυχείς, τέτοια θέλουμε ν' ακούμε.

Τώρα, θυμήθηκα το Blues Brothers που στα Ελληνικά έγινε _οι Ατσίδες με τα Μπλε_, ενώ μια πολύ πετυχημένη για μένα απόδοση είναι το Ruthless people που έγινε "_Σας παρακαλώ σκοτώστε τη γυναίκα μου!_" (ποιος ξεχνάει αυτόν τον τίτλο). 

Και φυσικά το Moonlighting που έγινε "_Αυτός, αυτή και τα μυστήρια_". 


Νοστάλγησα τα 80s.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 16, 2008)

Λοιπόν έβλεπα πρόσφατα το "10" του Μπλέηκ Έντουαρντς.
Όταν στην αρχή της ταινίας εμφανίζεται ο τίτλος, σκάει από κάτω και ο υπότιτλος: _Δέκα_
Για όσους δυσκολεύονται με τους αραβικούς αριθμούς φαντάζομαι.


----------



## curry (Oct 16, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Λοιπόν έβλεπα πρόσφατα το "10" του Μπλέηκ Έντουαρντς.
> Όταν στην αρχή της ταινίας εμφανίζεται ο τίτλος, σκάει από κάτω και ο υπότιτλος: _Δέκα_
> Για όσους δυσκολεύονται με τους αραβικούς αριθμούς φαντάζομαι.



Μου θύμισες μια αστεία φάση: πρόπερσι έκατσα με μια φίλη να δούμε το Hotel Rwanda σε DVD. Ξεκινάει με μια φωνή που ακούγεται από ραδιόφωνο και βλέπουμε τσουπ, να βγαίνει ένας υπότιτλος σε italics: _εκφωνητής ραδιοφώνου_. (ή κάτι τέτοιο)
Μείναμε για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα να χάσκουμε - κάνοντας ένα σωρό κακές σκέψεις για τον υποτιτλιστή - και μετά συνειδητοποιήσαμε ότι είχαμε βάλει κατά λάθος υπότιτλους για τους κωφούς.
Τζιμάνια, ε;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 16, 2008)

Μεγάλα κέφια είχαν οι μεταφραστές των τίτλων από τις ταινίες των Μόντυ Πάιθον.
Το _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ έγινε _Ιππότες της Ελεεινής Τραπέζης_, το δε _Life of Brian_ αποδόθηκε με τον εμπνευσμένο τίτλο _Ένας Προφήτης μα τι Προφήτης_.
Η έμπνευση του μεταφραστή στέρεψε όμως όταν έφτασε στο _The meaning of life_, το οποίο μετέφρασε ως _Το νόημα της ζωής_
Τρε μπανάλ


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Λοιπόν έβλεπα πρόσφατα το "10" του Μπλέηκ Έντουαρντς.
> Όταν στην αρχή της ταινίας εμφανίζεται ο τίτλος, σκάει από κάτω και ο υπότιτλος: _Δέκα_
> Για όσους δυσκολεύονται με τους αραβικούς αριθμούς φαντάζομαι.


Όσοι υποτιτλιστές συνεργάζονται με τις μεγάλες ξένες εταιρίες υποτιτλισμού, που δίνουν στον μεταφραστή έτοιμα templates των υποτίτλων, βλέπουν συχνά υποτίτλους με το εξής περιεχόμενο:

HOTEL
Επειδή στην εικόνα βλέπουμε ένα ξενοδοχείο που έχει πινακίδα... HOTEL.

STOP
Επειδή ο φακός "περνάει" από μια διασταύρωση με STOP!

Oh!
Επειδή ο ηθοποιός φωνάζει "Ω!"

Και φυσικά διάφορους αριθμούς, όπως το 10 που ανέφερες. Δυστυχώς, όσο και αν προσπάθησα να τους πείσω ότι τέτοιοι υπότιτλοι είναι το λιγότερο φαιδροί, δεν πείθονται.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Απλή και καθαρή λύση: Όταν ο τίτλος είναι λίγο ζόρικος τον αφήνουμε αμετάφραστο! Ο τελευταίος Τζέιμς Μποντ, _Quantum of Solace_ κυκλοφορεί ...όπως Αμερική!
Φαντάζεστε τι έχουν να ακούσουν οι ταμίες των κινηματογράφων; Θα κάνουν πολύ γέλιο...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα κι εγώ χθες! Το βρίσκω απαράδεκτο.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Καθότι τεράστια ανεμιστήρας (huge fan) του νέου Τζέημς, σκεφτόμουν από καιρό το πώς θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί αυτός ο τίτλος. Δεν κατέληξα κάπου αλλά σε ένα άρθρο που διάβαζα πρόσφατα σε ελληνική εφημερίδα, ο συντάκτης έγραφε τον τίτλο στα αγγλικά και σε παρένθεση απέδιδε στα ελληνικά "Μια σταλιά παρηγοριάς" (που μου ακούγεται σαν μελό του '50).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Να σας πω... επειδή δεν έχω δει ακόμα την ταινία, δεν ξέρω πώς θα το μετέφραζα εγώ. Συνήθως οι τίτλοι των ταινιών 007 παίζουν και πολύ μέσα στην ταινία με διάφορους τρόπους...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Σκεφτόμενος τους άσχετους, πλην αξιομνημόνευτους τίτλους και τα κβάντα του Τζέιμς, θυμήθηκα το North by Northwest του Χίτσκοκ που στα Ελληνικά έγινε "Στη σκιά των τεσσάρων γιγάντων". Ωραίος, ε; (εμένα μ' αρέσει πολύ τουλάχιστον) :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Σκεφτόμενος τους άσχετους, πλην αξιομνημόνευτους τίτλους και τα κβάντα του Τζέιμς, θυμήθηκα το North by Northwest του Χίτσκοκ που στα Ελληνικά έγινε "Στη σκιά των τεσσάρων γιγάντων". Ωραίος, ε; (εμένα μ' αρέσει πολύ τουλάχιστον) :)



Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει πολύ. Και ένας πετυχημένος τίτλος σε μια ταινία που θα γίνει επιτυχία μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και να γίνει παροιμιώδης. Κρίμα που χάσανε την ευκαιρία στο quantum of solace. Από την άλλη μεριά, στη σημερινή εποχή οι τίτλοι που απομακρύνονται από το πρωτότυπο θεωρούνται πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο απ'ό,τι παλιά κι έτσι αποφεύγονται. Είναι επειδή μάθαμε αγγλικά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2008)

Φαίνεται ότι αυτοί που μεταφράζουν/αποδίδουν/δημιουργούν τίτλους έχουν μάθει ότι υπάρχουν αυτού του είδους τα νήματα, και τους αφήνουν αμετάφραστους για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Φαίνεται ότι αυτοί που μεταφράζουν/αποδίδουν/δημιουργούν τίτλους έχουν μάθει ότι υπάρχουν αυτού του είδους τα νήματα, και τους αφήνουν αμετάφραστους για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο.



Πλάκα-πλάκα, πάνω από μία φορά έχω πετύχει συζήτηση σε άσχετο φόρουμ (ποικίλης ύλης και νεανικού κοινού) όπου ευρηματικότατοι τίτλοι ταινιών θεωρούνται "μεταφραστικό λάθος" επειδή δεν είναι πιστή μετάφραση του αγγλικού.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2008)

Νίκο, όταν σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ είχα πρωτοκάνει κουβέντα για το "Τρένο θα σφυρίξει δύο φορές", ήταν ακριβώς επειδή είχα ακούσει σε συζήτηση αυτό που λες: να χαρακτηρίζεται ως βαρύτατο ατόπημα. "Μα 'καταμεσήμερο' σημαίνει ο τίτλος! Άκου 'το τρένο θα σφυρίξει 2 φορές'!"


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Ρε τι μου λέτε... ΛΟΛ. Εδώ ο άλλος πήγε κι άλλαξε το έγκλημα κάτω από τον ήλιο (evil under the sun), τίτλος δηλ. πολύ ωραίος και καθιερωμένος εδώ και χρόνια και το έκανε ΔΥΟ εγκλήματα κάτω από τον ήλιο, δηλ. να πάθεις ηλίαση επιτόπου. 

Κι ας μην πιάσω άλλες περιπτώσεις. Ξέρεις τι είναι να προσπαθείς σκληρά σαν επαγγελματίας να κάνεις τη μετάφραση όσο πιο καλή γίνεται και νά 'ρχεται η κάθε κοπελίτσα με το Lower και το Proficiency και να σου τη λέει, επειδή *αυτή* δεν γνωρίζει κάποιες λέξεις, βλ. Οδαλίσκη


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Τσιγκούνη σε βρίσκω, κόμη μου, έφαγες ένα σφύριγμα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Τσιγκούνη σε βρίσκω, κόμη μου, έφαγες ένα σφύριγμα...


Σκέφτηκε να μην αποκαλύψει όλη την πλοκή, σαν την άλλη με τα _Δύο εγκλήματα_. 

Quantum of solace.
Μια κάποια παρηγοριά.

Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Quantum of solace.
> Μια κάποια παρηγοριά.
> Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν;


Τους μπέρδεψε η κβαντομηχανική. Σου λέει, "εγώ Φυσική δεν έμαθα ποτέ, κάτσε μην τα μπερδέψω και γελάει ο κόσμος, καλύτερα να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο".


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τους μπέρδεψε η κβαντομηχανική. Σου λέει, "εγώ Φυσική δεν έμαθα ποτέ, κάτσε μην τα μπερδέψω και γελάει ο κόσμος, καλύτερα να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο".



Επειδή δεν έχω δει την ταινία, σίγουρα το Quantum δεν αναφέρεται κάπου αλλού; Κανένα λογοπαίγνιο από τα γνωστά; Στο "The World is not Enough" π.χ. ο τίτλος πέφτει μέσα σε διάλογο.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Διαβάστε κι αυτό: http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2008/jan/24/quantumofsolaceworsebondt


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Αν ακούγεται άσχημα στα αγγλικά, φαντάσου τας ...ελληνικάς _*σόλας*_!


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Απ' όσο ξέρω πάντως, η οργάνωση των κακών αυτή τη φορά ονομάζεται Quantum. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούν να την ονομάζουν Spectre, αλλά βαριέμαι να ψάξω.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Και μιλώντας για James Bond και τίτλους, πάντα απορούσα για το Die another day: "Πέθανε μια άλλη ημέρα" ή "Πέθανε άλλη μια μέρα;"

James Bond: [a device closes; cocks gun] *So you lived to die another day... Colonel.*
Graves: At last... I was beginning to think you would never guess.
James Bond: Was it painful? The gene therapy.
Graves: You couldn't possibly imagine.
James Bond: Oh, good. I'm glad to hear that.
Graves: But there have been compensations, like you floating around in peril. Granting you life day by day just to see you get wise. It's been fun.
James Bond: Well, the fun is about to come to a dead end.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 11, 2008)

Επί του θέματος παραμένω (και λίγο εκτός): στον προηγούμενο Bond (βλέπε Casino Royale), ο Bond ερωτεύεται τη Βέσπερ (Vesper = αστέρι του εσπερινού, λέει η Ματζέντα). Σε όλο το Casino Royale λοιπόν ακούς Βέσπερ από δω και Βέσπερ από κει και το ίδιο βλέπεις και στους υπότιτλους: Βέσπερ!
Στον νέο Bond (βλέπε Quantum of Solace), καθώς ο λατρεμένος ψάχνει να βρει τους υπαίτιους για το θάνατο της Βέσπερ, ακούς πάλι Βέσπερ και Βέσπερ. Αλλά δεν το βλέπεις. Αντί για "Βέσπερ" στους υπότιτλους βλέπεις "η Εσπερινός", "της Εσπερινού" κ.λπ.
Εμένα δεν μου άρεσε και γι' αυτό το επισημαίνω. Και στο τέλος τέλος άμα είναι να πούμε τη Βέσπερ Εσπερινό, να πούμε και τον Τζέημς Ιάκωβο! Ή έχουμε ισότητα ή δεν έχουμε!


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2008)

Μήπως θα πρέπει να το βάλουμε στις γκάφες;
Vesper είναι ο Έσπερος, δηλαδή ο πλανήτης Αφροδίτη, γνωστός και σαν αποσπερίτης. Υπάρχει και η έσπερος στα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν είναι Vesper. Και ο εσπερινός, που είναι vespers. Και η Βέσπερ, που ήταν και πολύ ωραία κοπέλα και την είχα πρωτοθαυμάσει στους Dreamers του Μπερτολούτσι. Και δεν μου θυμίζει με τίποτα εσπερινό, όποιο άρθρο και να της βάλεις μπροστά.


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Αντί για "Βέσπερ" στους υπότιτλους βλέπεις "η Εσπερινός", "της Εσπερινού" κ.λπ.


Τζίζας!!!

(... ή μήπως να πω "Ιησούς" για να είμαι στο πνεύμα;)

Μα τι πίνουν τέλος πάντων;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2008)

Έβλεπα προχτές στο κανάλι της Βουλής ένα επεισόδιο του ντοκιμαντέρ _Broadway: The American Musical_ που αναφερόταν μεταξύ άλλων στην ιστορική παράσταση "The Cradle Will Rock" των Marc Blitzstein-Orson Welles, και ο τίτλος έμενε έτσι, αμετάφραστος. Πώς θα μπορούσε άραγε να αποδοθεί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Θα έχεις, ελπίζω, υπόψη σου την ταινία του Τιμ Ρόμπινς _Cradle Will Rock_ (1999) (ελληνικός τίτλος: _Οι επαναστάτες του Μπρόντγουεϊ_), με θέμα τη γνωστή παράσταση, αλλά και με έναν ευρύτερο καμβά της εποχής. Μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο από το 6,7 που της έχουν δώσει στο imdb. Και μόνο για τον Ριβέρα που παρουσιάζει θα έλεγα ότι είναι «must see» ταινία.

Ο τίτλος προέρχεται από ένα παιδικό νανούρισμα:
Rock-a-bye baby, in the treetop,
When the wind blows, the cradle will rock,
When the bough breaks, the cradle will fall,
And down will come baby, cradle and all.​Χρησιμοποιείται με προφανή αλληγορική σημασία: Όταν φυσήξει ο άνεμος, η κούνια θα κουνηθεί.

Το βιντεάκι από άσχετη αξιοποίηση του ποιήματος σε μια άλλη ταινία, το _When the Wind Blows_ του Ρέιμοντ Μπριγκς.




Δείτε το εκεί, που έχει και τα λόγια.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2008)

nickel;18814Θα έχεις said:


> Cradle Will Rock[/I] (1999) (ελληνικός τίτλος: _Οι επαναστάτες του Μπρόντγουεϊ_), με θέμα τη γνωστή παράσταση, αλλά και με έναν ευρύτερο καμβά της εποχής. Μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο από το 6,7 που της έχουν δώσει στο imdb. Και μόνο για τον Ριβέρα που παρουσιάζει θα έλεγα ότι είναι «must see» ταινία.



Ο Ρόμπινς μίλαγε και στο ντοκιμαντέρ για το έργο και τους λόγους που το γύρισε. Το έχω δει και έχεις δίκιο, άλλωστε γενικά δεν πολυ-συμφωνώ με τις αξιολογήσεις στο imdb. 
Δύσκολη η μετάφραση του τίτλου για να διατηρηθεί και η μεταφορική σημασία.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι σήμερα θυμήθηκα το Body Double του Brian De Palma με την Melanie Griffith που έχει μεταφραστεί ως "Διχασμένο Κορμί". 

A *body double* is a general term for someone who substitutes for the credited actor of a character in any recorded visual medium, whether videotape or film


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απλή και καθαρή λύση: Όταν ο τίτλος είναι λίγο ζόρικος τον αφήνουμε αμετάφραστο! Ο τελευταίος Τζέιμς Μποντ, _Quantum of Solace_ κυκλοφορεί ...όπως Αμερική!
> Φαντάζεστε τι έχουν να ακούσουν οι ταμίες των κινηματογράφων; Θα κάνουν πολύ γέλιο...



ΛΟΛ! Δείτε αυτό:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english/cinema_film_tv_drama/2945128-quantum_of_solace.html


----------



## andy (Nov 22, 2008)

Από την προχθεσινή Athens Voice λοιπόν:

http://www.athensvoice.gr/info-diet/

Γιατί φαίνεται ότι πολλοί προβληματίζονται για αυτό τον ρημαδοτίτλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2008)

Μόλις δεις την ταινία, διαπιστώνεις ότι το Quantum είναι όνομα οργάνωσης ή κάτι τέτοιο, άρα στον τίτλο γίνεται απλώς λογοπαίγνιο. Ομολογώ ότι, ενώ είδα την ταινία, δεν πολυκατάλαβα εκείνη τη στιγμή για τι πράγμα μιλούσε, επειδή προφανώς δεν είχα δει την προηγούμενη ταινία όπου αναφερόταν το συγκεκριμένο όνομα.

Επομένως ή αφήνεις τον τίτλο αμετάφραστο ή φτιάχνεις έναν δικό σου του τύπου "Το Quantum της παρηγοριάς" ή "Η εκδίκηση του απαρηγόρητου Τζέιμς".


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Επομένως ή αφήνεις τον τίτλο αμετάφραστο ή φτιάχνεις έναν δικό σου του τύπου "Το Quantum της παρηγοριάς" ή "Η εκδίκηση του απαρηγόρητου Τζέιμς".


Καλημέρα. Το λογοπαίγνιο δεν υπάρχει στον τίτλο του διηγήματος του Φλέμινγκ (από τη συλλογή _For Your Eyes Only_). Η οργάνωση Κβάντο δημιουργήθηκε τώρα. Ούτε θα ήταν εγκληματικό να λείπει το λογοπαίγνιο από τον τίτλο, δεδομένου ότι η οργάνωση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την παρηγοριά.

Όσο για το «μερίδιο στην παρηγοριά», θα ήταν ακριβές αν κάπου μοιράζανε παρηγοριά. «Δόση παρηγοριάς» θα ήταν ακριβέστερο. Εγώ έχω ήδη προτείνει το «Μια κάποια παρηγοριά». Αλλά φαίνεται ότι θέλανε να γίνει συζήτηση για τον τίτλο, για να μη συζητήσουμε πόσο σαχλή είναι αυτή η ταινία, αρπαχτή του χειρίστου είδους.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 22, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δει κανείς την cult ταινία παραγωγής Άντι Γουόρχολ με τίτλο "Blood for Dracula" ή "Andy Warhol's Dracula". 
Ελληνικός τιτλός: «Ο Δράκουλας διψάει για αίμα παρθένας... και πεθαίνει διψασμένος» (!!!)
Εννοείται ότι δεν χρειάζεται να δεις την ταινία... ξέρεις πώς τελειώνει!!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Ελληνικός τιτλός: «Ο Δράκουλας διψάει για αίμα παρθένας... και πεθαίνει διψασμένος» (!!!)



Τι υπέροχο! Μόλις μπήκε στο top 10.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2008)

Πρώτα, ένα βιαστικό «



» στη sunshine.

Ο τίτλος της ταινίας «Δράκουλας του Γουόρχολ» —στην οποία, ευτυχώς, ο Γουόρχολ μόνο το όνομά του δάνεισε— δεν ήταν δικής μας έμπνευσης. Η ταινία φαίνεται ότι είχε σαν πρωτότυπο τίτλο τον ιταλικό Dracula cerca sangue di vergine... e morì di sete!!!


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλωσορίσματα!
Nickel, ήξερα για την ταινία μόνο με τον αγγλικό της τίτλο, είχα ακούσει τον ιταλικό αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι είναι ο πρωτότυπος! 

Άλλο πετυχημένο: "A Hard day's night" = Ξεφάντωμα με τους Μπιτλς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Άλλο πετυχημένο: "A Hard day's night" = Ξεφάντωμα με τους Μπιτλς.


Οπ, σ' αυτό αντιδρώ παβλοφικά:
Καλοκαίρι του 1964, πρώτη προβολή σε κινηματοθέατρο του Κέμπριτζ! (Χωρίς υπότιτλους. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία το είδα και με υπότιτλους για να το καταλάβω.)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

Διαβάζω σήμερα διάφορα για τον Brave New World του Aldous Huxley και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο πετυχαίνω και κάποιες μεταφράσεις του τίτλου:

1. Θαυμαστός νέος κόσμος
2. Θαυμαστός καινούργιος κόσμος
3. Θαυμαστός καινούριος κόσμος
4. Άξιος νέος κόσμος
5. Γενναίος νέος κόσμος

Ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος είναι αναφορά στην Τρικυμία του Σαίξπηρ και χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή εδώ την έννοια:
brave (brv)
adj. brav·er, brav·est 

2. Making a fine display; impressive or showy: "a coat of brave red lipstick on a mouth so wrinkled that it didn't even have a clear outline" (Anne Tyler).
3. Excellent; great: "The Romans were like brothers/In the brave days of old" (Thomas Macaulay).

Αντιγράφω από την Wikipedia:

Brave New World's ironic title derives from Miranda's speech in Shakespeare's The Tempest, Act V, Scene I:[2] O wonder! How many goodly creatures are there here! How beauteous mankind is! O brave new world! That has such people in't!

This line is word-by-word quoted in the novel by John the Savage, when he first sees Lenina.

[...]

Translations of the novel into other languages often allude to similar expressions used in domestic works of literature in an attempt to capture the same irony: the French edition of the work is entitled Le Meilleur des mondes (The Best of All Worlds), an allusion to an expression used by the philosopher Gottfried Leibniz[4] and satirized in Candide, Ou l'Optimisme by Voltaire (1759). The German title of the book is Schöne Neue Welt (Beautiful New World). First the word "brave" was translated to "Tapfer", which is the correct modern translation of "brave." Translators later recognized that, at Shakespeare's time, "brave" meant "beautiful" or "good looking".


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Αγγλικός τίτλος... *Firefox*

Ελληνικός: Ο υπερκατάσκοπος των δυο ηπείρων. 

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι η ταινία δεν διαδραματίζεται γύρω από έναν κατάσκοπο αλλά έναν πιλότο...


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 30, 2010)

Το ''Cradle Will Rock'' νομίζω έχει αποδοθεί ως _οι Αντάρτες_ (κι όχι Επαναστάτες) _του Μπρόντγουεη. 
_
Πάντως, παίρνοντας αφορμή ένα από τα αρχικά ποστ, μ' άρεσε που από τη μια το κλασσικό ''High noon'' μεταφράστηκε σαν ''_Το τρένο θα σφυρίξει 3 φορές_'' και από την άλλη η πρόσφατη χαβαλεδιάρικη του Jackie Chan ''Shanghai Noon'' αποδόθηκε ''_ο Κινέζος θα σφυρίξει 3 φορές_''.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Πάντως, παίρνοντας αφορμή ένα από τα αρχικά ποστ, μ' άρεσε που από τη μια το κλασσικό ''High noon'' μεταφράστηκε σαν ''_Το τρένο θα σφυρίξει 3 φορές_'' και από την άλλη η πρόσφατη χαβαλεδιάρικη του Jackie Chan ''Shanghai Noon'' αποδόθηκε ''_ο Κινέζος θα σφυρίξει 3 φορές_''.



Λογικό δεν είναι;


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 30, 2010)

Eεε, πολλά έχουμε δει!


----------



## Earion (Jun 7, 2010)

*Απαξία α λα ελληνικά *​ 
του Γιάννη Ζουμπουλάκη
από το χθεσινό ΒΗΜΑ (6 Ιουνίου 2010)​
Για όσους αναρωτηθούν για ποιον λόγο η ταινία «Coco avant Chanel» μεταφράστηκε για τις ελληνικές αίθουσες ως... «Coco before Chanel», η επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρείας διανομής είναι: πρώτον, η ταινία έχει γίνει γνωστή παγκοσμίως με τον αγγλόφωνο τίτλο της και, δεύτερον, ήταν προτιμότερο να μη γίνει μείξη λατινικών χαρακτήρων με ελληνικούς. Δηλαδή να μη γίνει «Coco πριν τη Chanel».

Για να δούμε. Πρώτον: τουλάχιστον τρεις άνθρωποι (Έλληνες) με ρώτησαν αν με το «Coco before Chanel» έχει γίνει λάθος στον τίτλο. Άρα η ταινία δεν έχει γίνει και τόσο γνωστή παγκοσμίως με τον αγγλόφωνο τίτλο της. Δεύτερον: Εντάξει, να το δεχτώ. Να μην μπλέξουν οι αγγλικοί με τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Από το να γίνουν όλοι αγγλικοί όμως γιατί να μη γίνουν όλοι ελληνικοί; Τι θα πείραζε δηλαδή το «Κοκό πριν από τη Σανέλ»; Με ελληνικά γράμματα.

Έχω ξαναγράψει ότι κάποιες ταινίες, όπως π.χ. το «Slumdog millionaire», το «Ιnland Εmpire» ή το «Ρulp Fiction», δεν μεταφράζονται γιατί οι τίτλοι τους προσδιορίζουν μια ειδική έννοια που δύσκολα αποδίδεται σε άλλη γλώσσα. Τη λογική όμως του «Coco before Chanel» ως μετάφραση του «Coco avant Chanel» στην Ελλάδα δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Οπως δεν είχα καταλάβει όταν μετέφρασαν την ταινία «Le heros de la famille» με την Κατρίν Ντενέβ ως «Family hero» και όχι ως «Οικογενειακός ήρωας».

Η μόνη αίσθηση που μου μένει είναι της απαξίας προς την ελληνική γλώσσα. 
​





_
Coco before Chanel_​


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Και φυσικά ούτε κουβέντα για αλλαγή του τίτλου σε κάτι του στυλ "Η νεαρή Σανέλ" κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Σημαίνει τελικά «Η Κοκό προ Σανέλ»; (δηλ. Η Κοκό πριν γίνει η γνωστή Σανέλ; ) «Η Σανέλ Νο 1»; :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σημαίνει τελικά «Η Κοκό προ Σανέλ»; (δηλ. Η Κοκό πριν γίνει η γνωστή Σανέλ; ) «Η Σανέλ Νο 1»; :)


Ναι το πρώτο. 
Ένας λόγος που ίσως δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο της μετάφρασης του τίτλου είναι και το ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έτοιμο το διαφημιστικό υλικό, αφίσες κλπ, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

Μπορεί να θέλαν να αποφύγουν αστειάκια του στιλ «απ' την Κική και την Κοκό ποια να διαλέξω...»


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Απ' την Κική Coco και την Κοκό, ποια να διαλέξω; Την Κική Κοκό την αγαπώ μα κι η Coco μ' αρέσει. 
Μα η Coco Chanel είναι γαλλίς, με μυτούλα γαλλική, και λίγο ξιπασμένη...


Edit: Δρα, πάλι τα ίδια; Είπαμε, στο πρώτο μισάωρο εσύ, στο δεύτερο εγώ. 
Αλλά πέσαμε στην αλλαγή του ημιώρου κι εγώ δεν έκανα preview πριβιού προεπισκόπηση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 7, 2010)

Το αξιοσημείωτο στην υπόθεση δεν είναι ότι δεν καταβλήθηκε ούτε δέκα δευτερολέπτων κόπος για να βρεθεί κάτι καλό στα ελληνικά (από πεζές αποδόσεις του τύπου: _Η Κοκό Σανέλ προτού γίνει διάσημη_ μέχρι πιο ευφάνταστες· εμείς βρήκαμε δυο τρεις στο λεπτό). Το ζήτημα είναι άλλο: ότι ο κύριος που κάθεται πίσω από το γραφείο και κάνει αυτή τη βαρετή για τον ίδιον δουλειά (ούτε καν του περνάει από το μυαλό πόσο μεγάλη επίδραση έχει δυνητικά η φαιά ουσία που θα αφιερώσει) υποδύεται και τον μεριμνούντα περί την ελληνική γλώσσα!

Έχει έτοιμο το επιχείρημα (επικουρικό βέβαια, γιατί το πρώτο δεν έπιασε, κι έτσι απογυμνώθηκε η ζαβολιά του): Να μη γίνει μείξη ελληνικών και λατινικών χαρακτήρων!

Σωπάτε! Βλέπω την ουρά του βοδιού να στάζει...


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Σανέλ: τα πρώτα βήματα
Η νεαρή Σανέλ
Η μοδιστρούλα που έγινε διάσημη
Η Κοκό απ' τ' Αλγέρι Παρίσι
Σανέλ: Πριν γίνει διάσημη
Έρωτες και μόδες
Ή να έχεις στυλ ή να μην έχεις
Τραγωδία στον οίκο μόδας
Πνίγω τον πόνο μου στο ράψιμο
Αμάρτησα για τη μόδα

Τίτλους βρίσκουμε, το θέμα είναι γιατί θα επρεπε το Σανελ στον τίτλο να είναι με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες; Η Σανέλ δεν είναι νέο φρούτο, ήταν γνωστή στην Ελλάδα από παλιά, πριν ανακαλύψουμε το λατινικό αλφάβητο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2010)

Κάτι άλλο σκέφτομαι, αγαπητή SBE. Ότι εμείς τα σημειώνουμε και τα κοροϊδεύουμε, αλλά ό,τι λέμε μένει μεταξύ μας. (Καμιά φορά μάλιστα ανοίγουμε συζήτηση σε βάθος και προβληματιζόμαστε επί θεμάτων δεοντολογίας, για να μην κατηγορηθούμε ότι σκορπίζουμε δεξιά κι αριστερά αφ'υψηλού κριτική). Ή ότι και τα όρια του φόρουμ να περάσουν αυτά που λέμε, στην πράξη τίποτα δεν διορθώνεται.

Ποιος φταίει; Το "σύστημα";

Αλλά το "σύστημα", το απρόσωπο αυτό τέρας που μας κατατρέχει γενικά, δεν είναι ούτε τόσο απρόσωπο ούτε τόσο απρόσιτο και ίσως η φαντασία μας να του δίνει διαστάσεις που δεν έχει. Από πρόσωπα αποτελείται, σαν εμένα κι εσένα. Από ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε κάποιο πόστο και κάνουν ή δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους σωστά, αισθάνονται ή δεν αισθάνονται ότι έχουν ευθύνη για κάτι, τους δημιουργεί ή δεν τους δημιουργεί πληρότητα η εργασία τους. 

Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε _καταρχήν _να τους εντοπίσει κανείς, να δει ποιοι είναι και πού βρίσκονται και να τους πλησιάσει;

Επί του προκειμένου: Ποιος έχει την ευθύνη της επιλογής των τίτλων στις εισαγόμενες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες; (Και πρώτα πρώτα πόσες είναι οι επιχειρήσεις που εισάγουν ταινίες; Όχι παραπάνω από πεντέξι, φαντάζομαι). Ποιος δίνει κατευθύνσεις στα γλωσσικά; Ποιος έδωσε την κατευθυντήρια οδηγία ότι αφήνουμε τους τίτλους αμετάφραστους ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, εξαγγλισμένους; Ποιος αποφασίζει για την πολιτική αυτή; Δύο, τρία άτομα; Πού αναζητούν συμβουλές; Σε μαρκετάδες, λαϊφσταϊλάδες, προχωρημένους τρεντάκηδες;

Τι θα είχαν να απαντήσουν αυτοί αν τους έβρισκε κανείς και τους ρωτούσε ενεργητικά (θέλω να πω όχι με ηττοπάθεια);

(Ξέρω τι θα μου απαντήσουν μερικοί: θα μου προβάλουν το ακαταμάχητο "δημοκρατικό" επιχείρημα "Αυτά είναι καμώματα της "Αστυνομίας της Σκέψης", "Όλα τα 'χαμε, η γλωσσική αστυνομία μας έλειπε").


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Earion said:


> Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε _καταρχήν _να τους εντοπίσει κανείς, να δει ποιοι είναι και πού βρίσκονται και να τους πλησιάσει;


Πριν από αρκετό καιρό μια συντάκτρια εβδομαδιαίου εντύπου παρουσίασε τα εγκαίνια ενός καινούργιου εστιατορίου του οποίου το όνομα παρέπεμπε σε λανθασμένη απόδοση πολύ κοινής αγγλικής λέξης. Η συντάκτρια, παρά το γεγονός ότι αντιλήφθηκε το λάθος, δεν έκανε καμιά αναφορά στο άρθρο της, αλλά το υιοθέτησε, ακριβώς όπως της το είπαν στο μαγαζί.
Της έστειλα ένα ευγενικό email και της είπα ότι θα μπορούσε ίσως να βάλει μια επιφύλαξη στο άρθρο της, π.χ. "το λένε έτσι, που είναι λάθος, αλλά δικό τους είναι όπως θέλουν ας το λένε". Η κοπέλα μού απάντησε ότι όντως έχει μετανιώσει που δεν επεσήμανε το λάθος, και με ρώτησε τη γνώμη μου αν αυτό αντανακλά άσχημα στην ίδια. Λίγο καιρό μετά, το εστιατόριο άλλαξε την επωνυμία του, και την ταμπέλα του και τις διαφημίσεις του, διορθώνοντας το λάθος. Προφανώς είχε ακούσει πολλά από πολλούς γι' αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, αυτό το περιστατικό υπάγεται σε μιαν άλλη παθολογία που λέγεται "Επαρχιώτικος ξιπασμός, ή, Δεν πειράζει που δεν ξέρω την ξένη γλώσσα, εγώ θέλω να κάνω τη φιγούρα μου σ' εκείνους που δεν ξέρουν, να τους ξεγελάσω ότι έρχομαι από την Εσπερία". Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις αυτές και θα άξιζε να τις μαζέψουμε σε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα.

Να κάνω την αρχή; Στον Άλιμο, κάπου προς τα κάτω, βρέθηκα μπροστά σε ένα μαγαζί με τον τίτλο *BLE*. "Τι παράξενο!", σχολίασα, "Τι έμπνευση! Πάνω στη θάλασσα το μαγαζί και το ονόμασαν "Σιτάρι"! "Όχι", με διόρθωσαν, "εννοεί το χρώμα το γαλάζιο, το μπλε". (*Bleu*)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Α, τώρα άνοιξες ανεξάντλητο κατάλογο, Earion! Ξένες λέξεις γραμμένες λάθος σε επιγραφές! Ας συμβάλω κι εγώ, λοιπόν:

Αλυσίδα εστιατορίων στην Αθήνα με τίτλο *Palmie Bistro (Palmier Bistrot).*


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2010)

Γιατί, το **le petit* fleur, το (ωραιότατο κατά τα άλλα) καφέ στην Ομήρου;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2010)

Πάντως το BLE είναι backronym. :)

Για το palmıe bıstro, υποθέτω είναι γραμμένο στα τουρκικά (λόγω του ı).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2010)

Όχι, βρε κουτό, τότε θα ήταν palmıer biströ


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σανέλ: τα πρώτα βήματα
> Η νεαρή Σανέλ
> Η μοδιστρούλα που έγινε διάσημη
> Η Κοκό απ' τ' Αλγέρι Παρίσι
> ...



Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω μερικούς ακόμα, σαν φόρο τιμής σε αλησμόνητους τίτλους που δημιούργησαν σχολή.

Μια μοδίστρα, μα τι μοδίστρα
Η μεγάλη των μοδιστρών σχολή
Μόνος με τη μοδίστρα
Ο κύκλος των χαμένων μοδιστρών
Η σιωπή των μοδιστρών
Οι μοδίστρες _είναι_ χορτοφάγες

Και μια ιστορική σημείωση. Μετά την τρανταχτή επιτυχία του _Μόνος στο Σπίτι_ με τον Μακόλεϊ Κάλκιν, ο διανομέας έσπευσε να βγάλει στις αίθουσες μια παλαιότερη ταινία με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζον Κάντι, το _Uncle Buck_, στην οποία είχε τρίτο ρόλο ο Μακόλεϊ. Και πώς απέδωσε τον τίτλο ο ευρηματικός Έλληνας; _Μόνος με τον Θείο_.

Υ.Γ. Η χρήση εισαγωγικών για τους τίτλους είναι υποχρεωτική στο φόρουμ; Γιατί προτιμώ τη σύμβαση της πλάγιας γραφής για τίτλους ταινιών κλπ.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 8, 2010)

Earion said:


> Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε _καταρχήν _να τους εντοπίσει κανείς, να δει ποιοι είναι και πού βρίσκονται και να τους πλησιάσει;
> 
> Επί του προκειμένου: Ποιος έχει την ευθύνη της επιλογής των τίτλων στις εισαγόμενες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες; (Και πρώτα πρώτα πόσες είναι οι επιχειρήσεις που εισάγουν ταινίες; Όχι παραπάνω από πεντέξι, φαντάζομαι). Ποιος δίνει κατευθύνσεις στα γλωσσικά; Ποιος έδωσε την κατευθυντήρια οδηγία ότι αφήνουμε τους τίτλους αμετάφραστους ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, εξαγγλισμένους; Ποιος αποφασίζει για την πολιτική αυτή; Δύο, τρία άτομα; Πού αναζητούν συμβουλές; Σε μαρκετάδες, λαϊφσταϊλάδες, προχωρημένους τρεντάκηδες;



Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος μιας ταινίας (ή ενός βιβλίου) δεν είναι ακριβώς μετάφραση, αλλά θέμα μάρκετινγκ. Αν ο διανομέας κρίνει ότι ένας πιασάρικος τίτλος θα τραβήξει το κοινό, δεν θα νιαστεί για τίποτα άλλο. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρισκόταν μεταφραστής να κάνει το _Risky Business_ στα ελληνικά _Οι τολμηρές μπίζνες ενός πρωτάρη_, έτσι; Όμως ο διανομέας θέλει μια τραβηχτική ταμπέλα για ένα απαθές κοινό (νομίζει) κι έτσι όταν ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος είναι πολύ διακριτικός για το DNA του Έλληνα, θα προσαρμοστεί στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, θέλει δεν θέλει.

Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ αυτό, αλλά δεν βλέπω λύση.

Εκείνο που με κάνει έξω φρενών είναι όταν ο ελληνικός τίτλος προδίδει σημαντικό στοιχείο της πλοκής. Προσοχή, spoiler alert (πώς το λέτε εδώ στο Ελλάντα;) για το _The Hudsucker Proxy_ των αδελφών Κοέν, που μεταφράστηκε _Ο κύριος Χούλα Χουπ_. Ο τίτλος είναι όχι μόνο ηλίθιος, αλλά αποκαλύπτει τι είναι το χαρτάκι με τον κύκλο που κουβαλά μαζί του στη μισή ταινία ο Τιμ Ρόμπινς -- που έχει εφεύρει... το μαντέψατε... το χούλα χουπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Υ.Γ. Η χρήση εισαγωγικών για τους τίτλους είναι υποχρεωτική στο φόρουμ; Γιατί προτιμώ τη σύμβαση της πλάγιας γραφής για τίτλους ταινιών κλπ.



Τίποτε δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό εκτός από την προσπάθεια για καλά ελληνικά. :) Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς όμως _τα πλάγια που διαθέτει το φόρουμ_;
Επίσης, μια μικρή πραγματεία για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιούμε τα χρώματα, εδώ:
Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Α, και για να κάνω ένα μικρό πέρασμα από την ουσία της συζήτησης. Πρέπει να παίρνετε υπόψη ότι πέρα από τα μαρκετίστικα που σωστά επισημάνατε, οι νονοί των ταινιών (όπως άλλωστε και οι εκδότες μεταφράσεων και οι μεταφραστές γενικότερα) έχουν καμιά φορά να αντιμετωπίσουν και αλλού είδους γνωστά προβλήματα:

Κακόηχα ονόματα (οκ, αυτό πιο σπάνια στις ταινίες, μέχρι να βγεί στις οθόνες το υπερθέαμα Herman Hesse vs Mario Puzzo, βίοι μη παράλληλοι) αλλά κυρίως
Χρησιμοποιημένους τίτλους ή (πιο αόρατο) χρησιμοποιημένες συνάψεις...


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2010)

Το κωμικό στην περίπτωση της ταινίας που συζητάμε είναι ότι ο διανομέας δεν άφησε τον τίτλο αμετάφραστο αλλά τον μετάφρασε στα αγγλικά. Τι νόημα έχει αυτό, πέρα από το ότι μπόρεσε να χρησιμοποιήσει έτοιμο διαφημιστικό υλικό από την αγγλόφωνη διανομή της ταινίας; 
Ναι, είναι πέντε άνθρωποι αυτοί που παίρνουν αυτές τις αποφάσεις, αλλά δεν είναι πέντε άνθρωποι αυτοί που έχουν αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης. 
Πάω στοίχημα ότι άμα κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση μεταξύ μελών της Λεξιλογίας θα βρούμε ίσως αρκετούς που θεωρούν σωστή την επιλογή του διανομέα. Ίσως η νεολαία να πιστεύει ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι γιατί έτσι έχει μεγαλώσει (η μανία να κρατάμε τις ξένες λέξεις στο λατινικό αλφάβητο π.χ. είναι φαινόμενο της δεκαετίας του '80 αν θυμάμαι καλά, με πρωτοστάτη το Κλικ). 
Αν επομένως το σχολείο δεν καταφέρνει να ξεριζώσει αυτό το φαινόμενο, τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίποτε δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό εκτός από την προσπάθεια για καλά ελληνικά. :) Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς όμως _τα πλάγια που διαθέτει το φόρουμ_;
> Επίσης, μια μικρή πραγματεία για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιούμε τα χρώματα, εδώ:
> Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός



Ε, τα πλάγια τα ανακάλυψα στο ακριβώς επόμενο άρθρο μου...
Είδες, βρήκα και smiley.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, και για να κάνω ένα μικρό πέρασμα από την ουσία της συζήτησης. Πρέπει να παίρνετε υπόψη ότι πέρα από τα μαρκετίστικα που σωστά επισημάνατε, οι νονοί των ταινιών (όπως άλλωστε και οι εκδότες μεταφράσεων και οι μεταφραστές γενικότερα) έχουν καμιά φορά να αντιμετωπίσουν και αλλού είδους γνωστά προβλήματα:
> 
> Κακόηχα ονόματα (οκ, αυτό πιο σπάνια στις ταινίες, μέχρι να βγεί στις οθόνες το υπερθέαμα Herman Hesse vs Mario Puzzo, βίοι μη παράλληλοι) αλλά κυρίως
> Χρησιμοποιημένους τίτλους ή (πιο αόρατο) χρησιμοποιημένες συνάψεις...



Συμφωνώ μ' όλα αυτά. Τι να κάνουμε, δεν ζούμε στον καλύτερο απ' όλους τους πιθανούς κόσμους. Και οι καθιερωμένοι τίτλοι αναγκαστικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Μπορεί κανείς να επιμένει πως το σωστό είναι _Εφιάλτης στο δρόμο με τις φτελιές_, αλλά θα είναι σαν να χτυπά το κεφάλι του στον τοίχο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Μετά την τρανταχτή επιτυχία του _Μόνος στο Σπίτι_ με τον Μακόλεϊ Κάλκιν, ο διανομέας έσπευσε να βγάλει στις αίθουσες μια παλαιότερη ταινία με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζον Κάντι, το _Uncle Buck_, στην οποία είχε τρίτο ρόλο ο Μακόλεϊ. Και πώς απέδωσε τον τίτλο ο ευρηματικός Έλληνας; _Μόνος με τον Θείο_.


Και στη Ρωσία το _Runaway Bride_ το ξέρουν περισσότερο σαν _Красотка 2_ (δηλ. «Pretty Woman 2»), λόγω της τρομερής επιτυχίας που είχε το _Pretty Woman_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι στο νήμα γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν έγινε κατανοητός ο στόχος της ερώτησής μου. Δεν αμφισβήτησα, προς θεού, την ανάγκη του εμπορευόμενου να εφεύρει μια καλή ονομασία για να πουλήσει το προϊόν του σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους αγοραστές. Ούτε παραγνωρίζω τα προβλήματα που θέτουν ονομασίες ήδη χρησιμοποιημένες ή καπαρωμένες από άλλους. Η ονομασία ενός προϊόντος πρέπει να είναι απλή, κατανοητή, ευκολομνημόνευτη, εντελώς διακριτή από τις αντίστοιχες ανταγωνιστικών προϊόντων, να ερεθίζει τη νόηση ή το θυμικό, ανάλογα με το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται, και να έχει ένα σωρό άλλες ιδιότητες --προς μεγάλο μπελά των διαφημιστών. Γνωστά όλα αυτά και τα σέβομαι.

Ούτε πάλι, για να έρθω στο θέμα μας, δηλαδή τους τίτλους των κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, ζήτησα να μεταφράζονται όλοι ανεξαιρέτως και με ακρίβεια στα ελληνικά. Δεν με πειράζει που _Ο εφιάλτης στο δρόμο με τις φτελιές_ έγινε _Εφιάλτης στο δρόμο με τις λεύκες_, ούτε βρίσκω καλύτερο να είχε μεταφραστεί το _Life of Brian_ στο πολύ πεζό _Η ζωή του Μπράιαν_. Αλλού είναι το ζήτημα.

Έθεσα την πολύ απλά την ερώτηση γιατί κάποιος να πιστεύει ότι ένας τίτλος όπως _Coco avant Chanel_ είναι δύσκολο να μεταφραστεί ή τέλος πάντων να μεταφερθεί με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στα ελληνικά και πρέπει αντ’ αυτού να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά (!) (όχι και τόσο δύσκολη μετάφραση, εδώ που τα λέμε) ώστε να μπορέσει να πουλήσει καλύτερα στην Ελλάδα του 2010.

Ένα βήμα παρακάτω: γιατί χωρίς προφανή λόγο αφήνονται αμετάφραστοι αγγλικοί τίτλοι ταινιών που δεν παρουσιάζουν καμιά δυσκολία στη μεταφορά τους στα ελληνικά;

Ερωτήματα ρητορικά βέβαια· ούτε απάντηση από εκείνους στους οποίους ιδεατά απευθύνομαι θα πάρω, ούτε τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν. Ως προς την περιγραφή του φαινομένου έδωσα ο ίδιος τον ορισμό ότι πρόκειται για «επαρχιώτικη ξιπασιά», ή για να μιλήσω επιστημονικά, για «γλωσσικό σνομπισμό», φαινόμενο που εξετάζει η κοινωνιο- ή η ψυχο- ή ίσως και η ψυχοκοινωνιο-γλωσσολογία (αν υπάρχει!).

Απ' την άλλη, πιθανόν κάποιοι, ίσως και μεταξύ μας, να μην θεωρούν ότι υπάρχει καν πρόβλημα. Για το λόγο αυτό, και για να διαπιστώσω αν εγώ είμαι ο υπερβολικός, αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα μικρό αριθμητικό έλεγχο (ε, να μη μας υποτιμούν εμάς των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών ότι δεν τα καταφέρνουμε με τους αριθμούς...). Ιδού λοιπόν μια *φέτα ζωής* (που λέμε και στο χωριό μου) από τη σύγχρονη ελληνική καθημερινότητα: στις σελίδες των _Νέων_ του Σαββάτου 12.6.2010 με το πρόγραμμα των κινηματογράφων (ένθετο «ΝΕΑ Συν», σ. 46-47) παρουσιάζονται οι ταινίες που προβάλλουν 111 κινηματογράφοι (όχι αίθουσες, θα φανεί πιο κάτω γιατί) σε Αθήνα, Πειραιά και Θεσσαλονίκη. Έχουμε την παρακάτω εικόνα:

*Τίτλοι ταινιών και σε πόσους κινηματογράφους παίζονται*


Sex and the city no 2	|	33
The kings of Mykonos	|	25
Killers	|	24
Πώς να εκπαιδεύσετε τον δράκο σας	|	18
Prince of Persia: Sand of Dunes	|	17
Coco before Chanel	|	16
Steetdance	|	16
Επαγγελματίας καρδιοκατακτητής	|	15
Άδωξοι μπάσταρδη	|	11
Robin Hood	|	8
Εφιάλτης στο δρόμο με τις λεύκες	|	7
Soul kitchen	|	5
Το μυστικό στα μάτια της	|	5
Τριχωτή επίθεση	|	5
Oceans	|	4
The back up plan	|	4
Βρέχει κεφτέδες	|	4
Ένα τρελό τρελό τζακούζι	|	3
Ένας προφήτης μα τι προφήτης	|	3
Η πριγκίπισσα και ο βάτραχος	|	3
Κρυφή ερωμένη	|	2
Ο μικρός Νικόλας	|	2
Ραντεβού στον αέρα	|	2
Τηλεφωνήσατε Ασφάλεια Αμέσου Δράσεως (1954)	|	2
Art therapy	|	1
Iron man 2	|	1
Tetro	|	1
Άγρια φύση	|	1
Αόρατος συγγραφέας	|	1
Αρσενικό-θηλυκό (1966)	|	1
Δέκα μικροί νέγροι	|	1
Δυνάμεις της γης	|	1
Δυο ή τρία πράγματα που ξέρω γι’ αυτήν (1967)	|	1
Είναι μπερδεμένο	|	1
Η Αλίκη στη χώρα των θαυμάτων	|	1
Η λευκή κορδέλα	|	1
Η πεντάμορφη και το τέρας (1945)	|	1
Λουλούδι της ερήμου	|	1
Μιντέλο: πίσω από τον ορίζοντα	|	1
Νήσος	|	1
Ξέστρωτα κρεβάτια	|	1
Ο μεγάλος ύπνος (1946)	|	1
Ραντεβού για παντρεμένους	|	1
Ταξίδι στο σύμπαν	|	1
Το αίμα του ποιητή (1930)	|	1
Το νησί των καταραμένων	|	1
Υποψία	|	1
Φεύγω	|	1
Χωρίς όνομα	|	1
Από τις 49 ταινίες οι 13 (ποσοστό 26,5%) έχουν ξενόγλωσσο τίτλο (αποκλειστικά αγγλικό) και οι 36 (ποσοστό 73,5%) ελληνικό. Οι αγγλικοί τίτλοι όμως καταλαμβάνουν τις θέσεις 1-3, 5-7, 10, 12, 15-16, 25-27, δηλαδή η συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία συγκεντρώνεται στο πρώτο τρίτο (θέσεις 1-16), και επιπλέον, ποσοτικά, αποτελούν το 82,2% του προσφερόμενου προϊόντος (είναι 213 από ένα σύνολο 259 τίτλων).
Σημειωτέον ότι μέτρησα κινηματογράφους και όχι αίθουσες, γιατί τότε θα έγερνε ακόμα περισσότερο τη ζυγαριά υπέρ των αγγλικών τίτλων, μιας και είναι γνωστό ότι οι «πολυκινηματογράφοι» με τις πολλές αίθουσες προβάλλουν κατά σύστημα τις ταινίες με τους αγγλικούς τίτλους.

Άρα δικαιούμαι να συμπεράνω ότι _αυτή τουλάχιστον_ την κινηματογραφική εβδομάδα προσφέρονται στο ελληνικό κοινό ταινίες με αγγλικούς στην πλειοψηφία τους τίτλους.

Εδώ τελειώνει η στατιστική και αρχίζει η μουρμούρα.

Άραγε από τους δεκατρείς αγγλικούς τίτλους ούτε ένας δεν μπορούσε να αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά; Το _Killers _ας πούμε ή το _Prince of Persia_ ή το _Oceans _τι θα πάθαιναν αν λέγονταν _Δολοφόνοι _(ή _Φονιάδες_) ή _Ο πρίγκιπας της Περσίας_ ή _Οι θάλασσες_ (ή _Οι ωκεανοί_); Το _Soul kitchen_ εξηγείται στους υποτίτλους της ίδιας της ταινίας ως «Κουζίνα της καρδιάς». Γιατί δεν δόθηκε έτσι στο κοινό, ώστε να μπορέσει συνειρμικά να το συνδέσει με την _Πολίτικη κουζίνα_ από την οποία και ως ατμόσφαιρα δεν απέχει πολύ; Τι το σπουδαίο κρύβεται στον τίτλο _Streetdance _που το _Χορός στο δρόμο_ δεν το μεταφέρει ικανοποιητικά; Στο _Sex and the city_ να αναγνωρίσω ότι υποκρύπτεται ένα λογοπαίγνιο με τον τίτλο ενός βιβλίου που έκανε τεράστια επιτυχία τη δεκαετία του 60, το _Sex and the single girl_, αλλά που δεν έχει νόημα να ψάχνει κανείς για αντιστοίχηση· αλλά εκείνοι οι _Kings of Mykonos_; Ο Robin Hood; Θέλουν να μας πουν ότι δεν είναι αυτός που γνωρίζαμε τόσο χρόνια ως Ρομπέν των Δασών; Αν δεν έκανε ο ίδιος ο Ταραντίνο παιχνίδια με την ορθογραφία του τίτλου των _Μπάσταρδων _ποιος πιστεύει ότι θα μεταφραζόταν ο τίτλος και δεν θα έμενε ως έχει, όπως έγινε με όλες τις υπόλοιπες ταινίες του; Και όλα αυτά σε τι είδους κοινό απευθύνονται; Είναι ο μέσος Έλληνας θεατής τόσο αγγλομαθής που να συμμετέχει χωρίς σκέψη στα γλωσσικά παιχνίδια ή να καταλαβαίνει στη στιγμή τα κρυμμένα νοήματα;

Υ.Γ. Τελειώνοντας αυτό το κείμενο, γυρνώ τη σελίδα στα _Νέα _και πέφτω πάνω σε μια διαφήμιση: οι ηθοποιοί Ρένια Λουιζίδου, Κώστας Κόκλας και Αλέξανδρος Μπουρδούμης ετοιμάζουν πανελλήνια περιοδεία για να παρουσιάσουν ποιο έργο; Τη _Λοκαντιέρα _του Κάρλο Γκολντόνι; Όχι βέβαια! Τη _La Locandiera_ του Carlo Goldoni! Και να θέλεις, δεν σ’ αφήσει ο διάολος ν’ αγιάσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Ένα βήμα παρακάτω: γιατί χωρίς προφανή λόγο αφήνονται αμετάφραστοι αγγλικοί τίτλοι ταινιών που δεν παρουσιάζουν καμιά δυσκολία στη μεταφορά τους στα ελληνικά;
> 
> Ερωτήματα ρητορικά βέβαια· ούτε απάντηση από εκείνους στους οποίους ιδεατά απευθύνομαι θα πάρω, ούτε τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν. Ως προς την περιγραφή του φαινομένου έδωσα ο ίδιος τον ορισμό ότι πρόκειται για «επαρχιώτικη ξιπασιά», ή για να μιλήσω επιστημονικά, για «γλωσσικό σνομπισμό», φαινόμενο που εξετάζει η κοινωνιο- ή η ψυχο- ή ίσως και η ψυχοκοινωνιο-γλωσσολογία (αν υπάρχει!).



Συμφωνώ και το βρίσκω κι εγώ πολύ ενοχλητικό. Ώρες-ώρες αναρωτιέμαι αν βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα ή το Los Angeles. Το Prince of Persia μάλλον έμεινε στα Αγγλικά, επειδή είναι μεταφορά παιχνιδιού (σαν το Lara Croft) και οι πιτσιρικάδες το ξέρουν έτσι.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2010)

Θυμάστε ότι η πρώτη Λάρα Κροφτ είχε υπότιτλο *Tomb raider*, που οι περισσότεροι διάβασαν *Τομπ Ρέιντερ* κι έτσι έμεινε στην κοινή ομιλία;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Θυμάστε ότι η πρώτη Λάρα Κροφτ είχε υπότιτλο *Tomb raider*, που οι περισσότεροι διάβασαν *Τομπ Ρέιντερ* κι έτσι έμεινε στην κοινή ομιλία;


Χμμ... Υπάρχει και χειρότερη προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Meet Tom Rider.


----------



## SLY (Jun 16, 2010)

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση, μιας και αναφέρθηκε λίγο πιο πάνω η ταινία, τι σημαίνει τελικά ο τίτλος Inland Empire;

_Και μια μικρή συνεισφορά στο κυρίως θέμα:_
Ο ταχυδρόμος χτυπάει πάντα δυο φορές
Τελευταία έξοδος: Ρίτα Χέηγουορθ
Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει
Στη φωλιά του κούκου
Κύκλος των Χαμένων Ποιητών

Αφήνω απέξω το _Όσα Παίρνει ο Άνεμος_ που δεν είναι κακός τίτλος, απλά ακούγεται πιο ταιριαστός στα ελληνικά αυτιά από την κατά λέξη μετάφραση του αγγλικού.

Και ο νικητής (ή το θύμα) είναι ο αγαπημένος μου Στάνλεη Κιούμπρικ: *SOS Πεντάγωνο καλεί Μόσχα*.

ΥΓ. Μεταφράστηκε κάποτε ο _Πόλεμος των Ρόουζ_. Χάθηκε να πούνε _Πόλεμος των Ρόδων_ που τονίζει περισσότερο τον κωμικό τόνο στην ταινία;


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2010)

SLY said:


> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση, μιας και αναφέρθηκε λίγο πιο πάνω η ταινία, τι σημαίνει τελικά ο τίτλος Inland Empire;


Τοπωνύμιο. 
Η περιοχή της N. Καλιφόρνιας που είναι κυρίως γεωργική. 
Κι από εδώ:
Developers in the area likely introduced the term to promote the region and to highlight the area's unique features. The "Inland" part of the name is derived from the region's location about 37 miles (60 km) inland from the Pacific Ocean (from Huntington Beach) and east of Downtown Los Angeles; it originally referred to the acres of citrus groves that once extended from Pasadena to Redlands during the early half of the 20th century.


----------



## SLY (Jun 16, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ SBE


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 17, 2010)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Τελειώνοντας αυτό το κείμενο, γυρνώ τη σελίδα στα Νέα και πέφτω πάνω σε μια διαφήμιση: οι ηθοποιοί Ρένια Λουιζίδου, Κώστας Κόκλας και Αλέξανδρος Μπουρδούμης ετοιμάζουν πανελλήνια περιοδεία για να παρουσιάσουν ποιο έργο; Τη Λοκαντιέρα του Κάρλο Γκολντόνι; Όχι βέβαια! Τη La Locandiera του Carlo Goldoni! Και να θέλεις, δεν σ’ αφήσει ο διάολος ν’ αγιάσεις.



Θα αργήσεις να αγιάσεις, αν δεις τη σημερινή _Athens Voice_ με τη διαφήμιση "η Zoe στην Αθήνα", ενώ παρακάτω την αναφέρει, ευτυχώς, ελληνικά: Ζωή Τηγανούρια. Εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος που είναι με λατινικά στοιχεία το όνομά της.

Υ.Γ. Earion, πολύ διαβαστερό και τεκμηριωμένο το post σου. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα, συμφωνώ με τα γενική επιχειρηματολογία σου, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα. Είναι πιο ελκυστικός τίτλος το _Ωκεανοί_ από το _Oceans_; Για ποιον;


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2010)

Ως επισφράγισμα, ας τελειώσουμε με αυτό που αρχίσαμε: με την Κοκό Σανέλ. Το βιβλίο στο οποίο βασίζεται η ταινία έχει, φυσικότατα, τίτλο: Η ατίθαση: η Κοκό πριν τη Σανέλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2010)

Μετά το σοκ που πέρασα βλέποντας έναν Σέρλοκ Χόλμς υβρίδιο Τζετ Λι, Νήο, Αϊνστάιν και Σένμπεργκ σε ένα απόλυτα ψηφιακό και ψεύτικο Λονδίνο, κοιτάζω το Αθηνόραμα, προσβλέποντας σε μια ωραία καλοκαιρινή βραδιά και βλέπω το The Sorcerer's Apprentice->Υποψήφιος Μάγος. 

Κι αναρωτιέμαι: τι απέγιναν οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι; Η εταιρεία παραγωγής δεν τους έχει ματακούσει; Γιατί δεν είναι ένας και δύο, αλλά λεγεών! Στη λογοτεχνία και στο σινεμά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2010)

Άντε, παρηγορήσου τώρα μ' αυτό. (Εγώ πάντως τον ευχαριστήθηκα τον ψηφιακό Σέρλοκ, όταν δεν το παράκανε.)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κι αναρωτιέμαι: τι απέγιναν οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι; Η εταιρεία παραγωγής δεν τους έχει ματακούσει; Γιατί δεν είναι ένας και δύο, αλλά λεγεών! Στη λογοτεχνία και στο σινεμά.



Αχ, τί καλά που θα ήταν να υπήρχαν μόνο στη λογοτεχνία και στο σινεμά...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> ...βλέπω το The Sorcerer's Apprentice->Υποψήφιος Μάγος.
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι: τι απέγιναν οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι; Η εταιρεία παραγωγής δεν τους έχει ματακούσει; Γιατί δεν είναι ένας και δύο, αλλά λεγεών! Στη λογοτεχνία και στο σινεμά.


Πες τα, χρυσόστομε! Να και ο κλασικός Ντυκά:


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 6, 2010)

Τα κβάντα του Τζέιμς ξαναχτυπούν! Ζητώντας σήμερα στο βίντεοκλάμπ την επίμαχη ταινία, η δύσμοιρη η υπάλληλος ήρθε σε δύσκολη θέση γιατί φυσικά δεν ήξερε πώς να ψάξει στον υπολογιστή το ΚΟΥΑΝΤΟΥΜ ΟΦ ΣΟΛΑΣ (το είπα με όσο πιο ελληνική προφορά γινόταν). Και δεν φταίει αυτή βέβαια...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

Έπρεπε να πας με σημείωμα στο χέρι, σαν αυτά που κρατάνε στις ληστείες.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL. Και με μέθοδο Αγγλικών άνευ διδασκάλου; Προβλέπω σε λίγο καιρό η τρόικα να βάζει στο μνημόνιο την απόκτηση Proficiency για σουβλατζήδες, ντελίβερι και τον βασικό μισθό των 500 ευρώ.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 23, 2010)

Γερμανικός τίτλος: 71 Fragmente einer Chronologie des Zufalls
Αγγλικός τίτλος: 71 fragments of a chronology of chance
Ελληνικός τίτλος: 71 συμπτώσεις

Η σύμπτωση, όμως, είναι μία...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κι αναρωτιέμαι: τι απέγιναν οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι; Η εταιρεία παραγωγής δεν τους έχει ματακούσει; Γιατί δεν είναι ένας και δύο, αλλά λεγεών! Στη λογοτεχνία και στο σινεμά.


Και πού να δεις τι τραβάει ο μεταφραστής όταν πρέπει να μεταφράσει τα extras του DVD, όπου αναφέρεται ο τίτλος της ταινίας και η άμεση αναφορά στην αντίστοιχη σκηνή από τη Φαντασία του Ντίσνεϊ. Τι κάνεις; Τα αφήνεις όλα αμετάφραστα και δεν αναφέρεται ούτε μία φορά ο "Μαθητευόμενος Μάγος"; Ή όταν μιλάς για τη σημερινή ταινία λες "Υποψήφιος Μάγος", ενώ όταν μιλάς για τη Φαντασία λες "Μαθητευόμενος Μάγος"; Διχασμός προσωπικότητας; 

Σημειωτέον ότι δεν είμαστε η μόνη χώρα που αποφάσισε να αλλάξει τον τίτλο της ταινίας. To διέπραξε και η Γερμανία: Duell der Magier - Duel of the Magicians. Βλέπω τους τίτλους από 33 χώρες, που σημειωτέον εγκρίνονται και από την Ντίσνεϊ. Και ο ελληνικός τίτλος είναι εγκεκριμένος, εννοείται. Οι 31 χώρες διατήρησαν τον Μαθητευόμενο Μάγο, οι δύο πρωτοτύπησαν.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2011)

Από το ποστ του daeman θυμήθηκα την εξής εμπνευσμένη μετάφραση τίτλου:
Wag the Dog --> Ο Πρόεδρος, ένα Ροζ Σκάνδαλο και ένας Πόλεμος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

Final Destination => Βλέπω το θάνατό σου


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2014)

Let the Right One In => Άσε το κακό να μπει


----------



## bernardina (Mar 17, 2014)

[URL="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083929/"]Fast Times at Ridgemont High[/URL] => Πλακατζήδες και μπουμπούκια (πλάκα κάνεις, ε; )


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2014)

Σήμερα στην Καθημερινή, *Τίτλοι ταινιών για γέλια και κλάματα,* του Αιμίλιου Χαρμπή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

*Τίτλοι ταινιών για γέλια και κλάματα (Σ)*
ΑΙΜΙΛΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΜΠΗΣ

Θυμάστε τους θρυλικούς «Blues Brothers» με τον πρόωρα χαμένο Τζον Μπελούσι και τον Νταν Ακρόιντ; Θυμάστε και πώς είχε μεταφραστεί ο πρωτότυπος αγγλικός τίτλος στα ελληνικά; «Οι ατσίδες με τα μπλε» – παρόλο που οι τύποι στην ταινία φοράνε μαύρα και το blues στον τίτλο προφανώς και έχει μουσική αναφορά. Αν πάμε ακόμα πιο πίσω, σε πιο σινεφίλ επιλογές, βρίσκουμε το αμίμητο «Πουλημένη από τη μάνα της» που ήταν η (μεταφραστική) μοίρα του... «La Strada» του Φελίνι. Ειδική «περιποίηση» είχαν και όλοι σχεδόν οι τίτλοι ταινιών των Μόντι Πάιθον: το «Life of Brian» μετατράπηκε σε «Ενας προφήτης, μα τι προφήτης», ενώ το «Holy Grail» κατέληξε σε «Αδερφάτο των Ιπποτών της Ελεεινής Τραπέζης». Η δε αγγλική κωμωδία «Full Monty» μετατράπηκε σε «Αντρες έτοιμοι για όλα» (σε βαθμό παρεξήγησης ίσως...).

Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί και ειπωθεί για τη δύσκολη και περίπλοκη διαδικασία της μετάφρασης. Στη λογοτεχνία μια καλή ή κακή μεταφραστική προσπάθεια μπορεί να αναδείξει ή να διαστρεβλώσει αντίστοιχα ένα έργο. Πρόκειται για πραγματική τέχνη που απαιτεί γνώσεις ειδικού αλλά και γενικότερου περιεχομένου καθώς και το κατάλληλο αισθητήριο ώστε να μεταφερθεί κατά το δυνατόν ακέραιο το πνεύμα του πρωτοτύπου. Κάτι αντίστοιχο –αν και όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό– ισχύει και με τις ταινίες. Ζώντας σε μια χώρα στην οποία δεν εφαρμόζεται το πρότυπο της μεταγλώττισης, που υπάρχει για παράδειγμα στην Ιταλία και τη Γαλλία, οι Ελληνες είμαστε «εκπαιδευμένοι» να παρακολουθούμε τη χαρακτηριστική διπλή σειρά των λευκών γραμμάτων ταυτόχρονα με το φιλμ επί της οθόνης.

Και αλήθεια είναι ότι συχνά παρατηρούμε «τέρατα». Από μια μερικώς λανθασμένη απόδοση λέξης μέχρι την πλήρη αλλαγή νοημάτων –των θηλυκών σε αρσενικά για παράδειγμα–, ο κατάλογος των λαθών που οφείλονται σε άγνοια, αδιαφορία ή απλή απροσεξία είναι ατέλειωτος. Παράλληλα, το ίδιο ή και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει η μεταφορά των πρωτότυπων τίτλων των ξένων ταινιών στα ελληνικά. Εκεί κι αν υπάρχουν «μαργαριτάρια». Ειδικά παλαιότερα που οι εταιρείες διανομής του εξωτερικού ήταν πιο χαλαρές ως προς την απόδοση του τίτλου, οι εγχώριοι διακινητές των ταινιών ένιωθαν την άνεση να μετατρέπουν και συχνά να παραποιούν εντελώς τον ξενόγλωσσο τίτλο ανάλογα με την έμπνευση της στιγμής.

*Το «μαγείρεμα» παλαιότερα*

Πώς ακριβώς όμως γινόταν –και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ακόμα γίνεται– το «μαγείρεμα»; Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον «Γιατρό», μου είπε αμέσως ο καλός συνάδελφος και σινέ-ειδικός Δημήτρης Μπούρας όταν του ανέφερα το θέμα. «Γιατρός» των υποτίτλων για τους παλιούς με πάνω από τέσσερις δεκαετίες στον χώρο, ο Διονύσης Μαρτινέγκος, με τον οποίο συναντηθήκαμε στην Πλάκα, είχε πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες να διηγηθεί. «Παλιά τα πράγματα ήταν τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα στη μετάφραση των τίτλων. Αυτή συνήθως γινόταν ύστερα από ένα σύντομο brain storming του εισαγωγέα και του διευθυντή εκμετάλλευσης, με βασικό κριτήριο φυσικά την εμπορευσιμότητα. Στις καλές περιπτώσεις ο τίτλος προσπαθούσε να δώσει και ένα στίγμα του περιεχομένου της ταινίας». Πράγματι υπάρχουν μεταφορές ομολογουμένως επιτυχημένες όπως για παράδειγμα του «Annie Hall» το οποίο έγινε «Νευρικός εραστής» (θα μπορούσε να είναι και ο ορισμός της γουντιαλενικής περσόνας) και το «Police Academy» που πήγε στο πιο χιουμοριστικό «Η Μεγάλη των Μπάτσων Σχολή».

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πάντως οι εισαγωγείς συμβουλεύονταν τους τίτλους που είχαν δώσει σε άλλες χώρες και κατά περίσταση τους υιοθετούσαν, όπως έγινε με το θρυλικό «High Noon» το οποίο ακολούθησε το γαλλικό πρότυπο («Το τρένο θα σφυρίξει τρεις φορές»). Φυσικά, μια κατηγορία μόνες τους είναι (και σε αυτόν τον τομέα) οι ταινίες τρόμου. Ενδεικτικά μόνο αναφέρεται ότι το κάπως πεζό «Children of the Corn» αναβαθμίστηκε στο σαφώς παραστατικότερο «Ο δολοφόνος με το δρεπάνι». Αλλες φορές πάντως οι αλλαγές είναι πιο δύσκολο να αποδοθούν σε κάποια λογικοφανή εξήγηση. Γιατί άραγε το απλό και σαφές «Love and Death» να μεταφραστεί σε «Ειρηνοποιός» ή το «Venus in Furs» σε «Γυμνή Αφροδίτη» (μάλλον έτσι την ήθελε);

*Σήμερα, η ακρίβεια*

Στη σύγχρονη εποχή πάντως το φαινόμενο έχει περιοριστεί αρκετά. Πλέον προτιμάται σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό η ακριβής μετάφραση ενώ δεν είναι λίγες και οι περιπτώσεις όπου ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος διατηρείται ως έχει. Εκτός της σαφώς μεγαλύτερης τριβής του κόσμου με την αγγλική γλώσσα, υπάρχει ένας ολόκληρος μηχανισμός προώθησης των ταινιών ο οποίος έχει απολύτως διεθνή χαρακτηριστικά και ενίοτε επιβάλλει στους εδώ διανομείς να μην προβαίνουν σε αλλαγές.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι η δίψα για δημιουργία έχει σταματήσει. Από καιρού εις καιρόν όλο και κάποιος τίτλος θα εμφανιστεί για να μας αφήσει με το στόμα ανοιχτό, όπως με το μονολεκτικό «Brothers» το οποίο κάποιος άγνωστος ήρωας μετέτρεψε σε «Ουκ επιθυμήσεις την γυναίκαν του πλησίον σου» (Αμήν). Καμιά φορά όμως και οι παρεμβάσεις από το εξωτερικό δεν χαρακτηρίζονται από μεγάλο ορθολογισμό. «Θυμάμαι το 2000 για την ταινία “Titan After Earth” πως η ξένη εταιρεία επέμενε ότι έπρεπε να το μεταφράσουμε “Τιτάνας Α.Ε.” γιατί αυτή τη συντομογραφία είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει παγκοσμίως. Είδαμε και πάθαμε να τους πείσουμε ότι εδώ αυτό το όνομα παραπέμπει σε... τσιμέντα», μας είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Μαρτινέγκος.

*«Εξτρεμιστής», «αναρχικός»*

Μερικές επιπλέον μεταφορές τίτλων τόσο παλαιότερων όσο και πιο σύγχρονων, που μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν τουλάχιστον αξιοπερίεργες: «The Shawshank Redemption» σε «Τελευταία έξοδος Ρίτα Χέιγουoρθ» (μεταφέρει τον τίτλο του βιβλίου αλλά και ένα όχι και τόσο συγκαλυμμένο σπόιλερ), «Jules et Jim» σε «Απολαύστε το κορμί μου» (θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται και σε φιλμ πιο... πικάντικου περιεχομένου), «Dial M for Murder» σε «Καλέσατε Ασφάλεια Αμέσου Δράσεως» (οι εποχές ήταν δύσκολες), «Springfield Rifle» σε «Συνταγματάρχη, είσαι προδότης» (τουλάχιστον του έδωσαν και έναν βαθμό παραπάνω σε σχέση με την ταινία), «My Stepmother is an Alien» σε «Σεξογήινη» (χωρίς σχόλια), «Harsh Times» σε «Θάνατος στην Πόλη των Αγγέλων», «Due Date» σε «Μη σπρώχνεις, έρχομαι» (καλά ντε), «Failure to launch» σε «Τριαντάρης από σπίτι», «The Edukators» σε «Οι μέρες της αφθονίας σας είναι μετρημένες» (επαναστατική διάθεση).

Τέλος, εκτός των τίτλων αξίζει να αναφερθούν και σε ορισμένα μεταφραστικά ευτράπελα τα οποία είχαν να κάνουν είτε με τις αντιλήψεις του εκάστοτε μεταφραστή είτε με τις ειδικές συνθήκες και τις «ευαισθησίες» που υπήρχαν κατά καιρούς σε διάφορα ζητήματα. Ετσι, όταν σε κάποια παλιά ιταλική ταινία ο πρωταγωνιστής αναφωνεί «Viva Garibaldi!», η μεταφορά γίνεται στο πιο ελληνικό «Ζήτω ο Κολοκοτρώνης!». Επίσης, όπως μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, την περίοδο της δικτατορίας η λογοκρισία έκανε τις δικές της παρεμβάσεις. Στον «Πολίτη Κέιν», για παράδειγμα, στη χαρακτηριστική σκηνή με τα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων, που άλλα χαρακτηρίζουν τον ήρωα φασίστα και άλλα κομμουνιστή, τα φορτισμένα επίθετα αντικαταστάθηκαν με τα «εξτρεμιστής» και «αναρχικός» αντίστοιχα κατά τον υποτιτλισμό.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/770536/ar...grafos/titloi-tainiwn-gia-gelia-kai-klamata-s


Μια και αξίζει να το έχουμε κι εδώ ολόκληρο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2014)

Ωραίος ο Τιτάν Α.Ε. Την ταινία ούτε την έχω ακούσει, άρα μάλλον δεν ήταν αξιόλογη.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2014)

To Body Double ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση. Στα ελληνικά ο τίτλος μεταφράστηκε Διχασμένο Κορμί (παντελώς άσχετος με την υπόθεση του έργου), όμως εδώ συμβαίνει μια κατά λέξη μετάφραση να μην έχει το παραμικρό ενδιαφέρον --γιατί πόσο συναρπαστικό ακούγεται το "Αντικαταστάτης (ηθοποιού)";

edit: και για να προλάβω τον Ζάζουλα, αναφωνώ από μόνη, πανξουτόνι, πανξουτόνι! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...
> edit: και για να προλάβω τον Ζάζουλα, αναφωνώ από μόνη, πανξουτόνι, πανξουτόνι! :laugh:



Relax, Bernie, Frankie's long gone to Hollywood.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, σχόλιο για έναν από τους τίτλους στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής (#110):

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στην Καθημερινή, για ένα θέμα που μας έχει απασχολήσει κι εδώ, τους μεταφρασμένους τίτλους κινηματογραφικών ταινιών. Το άρθρο το χαρακτηρίζω ενδιαφέρον επειδή έχει αρκετά στοιχεία, ιδίως τις απόψεις των ανθρώπων της δουλειάς, αλλά δεν συμμερίζομαι καθόλου την περιπαιχτική ή υποτιμητική διάθεση του συντάκτη, που αντικατοπτρίζεται και στον τετριμμένο τίτλο που διάλεξε.

Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι τουλάχιστον σε μια περίπτωση ο αρθρογράφος πιάνεται αδιάβαστος. Χαρακτηρίζει αξιοπερίεργη την απόδοση του τίτλου «The Edukators» σε «Οι μέρες της αφθονίας σας είναι μετρημένες», που θεωρεί ότι οφείλεται σε επαναστατική διάθεση. Ο σαρκασμός όμως γυρνάει μπούμεραγκ όταν δεν ξέρεις για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς. Η συγκεκριμένη ταινία είναι γερμανική-αυστριακή παραγωγή, και ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος της είναι _Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei_ — δηλαδή ο ελληνικός τίτλος είναι αρκετά πιστή απόδοση του πρωτότυπου γερμανικού, ενώ ο αγγλικός (με τη λογική του συντάκτη, βέβαια) είναι “αξιοπερίεργος”.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/06/14/meze-121/


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2014)

(The) Fast and (the) Furious => (Οι) Μαχητές των Δρόμων


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2014)

Spies Like Us => Οι κατάσκοποι που ήρθαν από τη ζέστη


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
Well, I don't know if they indeed like us, but at least one of them surely liked a certain blonde doctor.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Locke*.


Να βάλουμε στο σχετικό νήμα ότι η ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου είναι «Σε λάθος χρόνο»;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

Γέλασα πολύ με τον ελληνικό τίτλο της ταινίας *The Hundred-Foot Journey*. Το «ταξίδι» του αγγλικού τίτλου περιγράφει τη διαδρομή από το οίκημα που στεγάζει ένα ινδικό εστιατόριο στη μέση της μαγευτικής γαλλικής υπαίθρου μέχρι το απέναντι οίκημα, από την άλλη μεριά του δρόμου, το οποίο στεγάζει ένα επιτυχημένο γαλλικό εστιατόριο. Ο Αμερικανός συγγραφέας φρόντισε να δώσει μια ωραία στρογγυλεμένη απόσταση για το κυριολεκτικό και μεταφορικό ταξίδι του τίτλου. Πώς έγινε στα ελληνικά; *Ένα ταξίδι 30,5 μέτρα μακριά*. Απορείς γιατί δεν το έκαναν «Ένα ταξίδι 30,48 μέτρα μακριά», να γίνει πιο σωστό το μάθημα, μέχρι δεύτερο δεκαδικό. Πού είναι ο πρακτικός εισαγωγέας όταν τον χρειάζεσαι, να το κάνει «Ένα ταξίδι 30 μέτρων»;


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2014)

Ή όπως θα το έλεγε ο απλός λαός, _ένα ταξίδι δυο βήματα_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ή όπως θα το έλεγε ο απλός λαός, _ένα ταξίδι δυο βήματα_.


Θα μπορούσε να το πει και «ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος», αλλά γι' αυτό δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε τις μεταφράσεις ούτε στους κακούς μεταφραστές ούτε στον απλό λαό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2014)

Μια ρουφηξιά είναι τα 30 μέτρα.

Ο ακριβολόγος της γειτονιάς σας. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μια ρουφηξιά είναι τα 30 μέτρα.
> 
> Ο ακριβολόγος της γειτονιάς σας. :)



Κάτσε, γιατί το αρχικό πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς αυτή η ακριβολογία, αχρείαστα υπερβολική στον τίτλο. Του 30,5.

Όσο για τα 30 μέτρα και τη ρουφηξιά, εξαρτάται. Από τη ρουφηξιά, το τσιγάρο και τον καπνιστή. Και το δρόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> Όσο για τα 30 μέτρα και τη ρουφηξιά, εξαρτάται. Από τη ρουφηξιά, το τσιγάρο και τον καπνιστή. Και το δρόμο.


Και τη μέθοδο μετακίνησης. Καβάλα σε σαλιγκάρι, π.χ., πόσο κρατάει;


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τη μέθοδο μετακίνησης. Καβάλα σε σαλιγκάρι, π.χ., πόσο κρατάει;



If the snail is fast and furious, like Turbo, a jiffy. On a normal garden snail, though, we'd have to refill the hookah. 
Unless it would tuck and roll, but then we'd have to roll with it.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's a title, not from the movies, but from a literature classic, namely _The Innocents Abroad_, Mark Twain's first book (1864).
A memorable translation found in an old Greek encyclopedia (Dome?) reads _Το ταξίδι των αθώων_.

Now, was that encyclopedia referring to a translation with the same Greek title already published at the time (early 70s), or did they just make it up? 
I haven't looked into that, but be my guest.

Either way, _Το ταξίδι των αθώων_ as a title translation, sounds not only memorable but inspired too, doesn't it? :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2014)

_Το ταξίδι των αθώων_ δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε τίτλο βιβλίου που έχει εκδοθεί, μόνο σε περιγραφές του βιβλίου σε άρθρα για τον Τουέν το βρίσκω. Πάντως, δεν είναι κακή μετάφραση αν σκεφτεί κανείς πώς έχει αποδοθεί ο τίτλος στην έκδοση του 2009: Καν-καν, γάτες και πόλεις από στάχτη :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2015)

Alpha and Omega = (Γ)λυκάκια


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

Inside Out = Τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Inside Out = Τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς



Επειδή την είδα λόγω δουλειάς, μπορώ να πω ότι το λογοπαίγνιο του διανομέα μού φάνηκε ευρηματικό, ό,τι πιο ταιριαστό στην υπόθεση της ταινίας. Εάν σκεφτώ δε και τι θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από καταλέξη μετάφραση του αγγλικού τίτλου ή έστω μια σχετικά πιστή απόδοση, ακόμη περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

daeman said:


> Επειδή την είδα λόγω δουλειάς, μπορώ να πω ότι το λογοπαίγνιο του διανομέα μού φάνηκε ευρηματικό, ό,τι πιο ταιριαστό στην υπόθεση της ταινίας. Εάν σκεφτώ δε και τι θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από καταλέξη μετάφραση του αγγλικού τίτλου ή έστω μια σχετικά πιστή απόδοση, ακόμη περισσότερο.


Ναι, κι εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι πάρα πολύ πετυχημένη η ελληνική απόδοση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2015)

Εδώ τόσον καιρό κοροϊδεύουμε τους διάφορους τίτλους ταινιών που έχουν αποφασίσει οι διανομείς. Ας πούμε ότι ζητούσαν σ' εμάς, τους μεταφραστές των ταινιών, να αποφασίσουμε για τίτλο της ταινίας. Κι ας πούμε ότι έχουμε αυτή την ταινία, που είναι κωμωδία τρόμου. Τι θα προτείνατε ως τίτλο της ταινίας;

 COOTIES is a horror comedy with unexpected laughs and unapologetic thrills. When a cafeteria food virus turns elementary school children into killer zombies, a group of misfit teachers must band together to escape the playground carnage. The film stars Elijah Wood (The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings), Rainn Wilson ("The Office"), and Alison Pill ("The Newsroom") as teachers who fight to survive the mayhem while hilariously bickering in an uncomfortable love triangle on the worst Monday of their lives. Written by Lionsgate Premiere


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2015)

Εμένα πάντως η απλούστερη απόδοση ΨΕΙΡΕΣ μού αρκεί για κωμωδία τρόμου. Αλλά δεν ξέρω το νόημα της ερώτησης. Καλούμαι να βρω κάτι πιο πρωτότυπο;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2015)

Το νόημα της ερώτησης είναι εκτός από το αυτονόητο, να μεταφράσουμε τον τίτλο "Ψείρες", αν μπορούμε να βρούμε άλλες αποδόσεις πιο περιφραστικές και ευρηματικές π.χ. Το σχολείο με τα ζόμπι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2015)

Ε, ας την πούμε _Κουτόψειρες_ τότε, να συνδυάσουμε και τους δύο κόσμους. Ή _Ζόμπι Κουτόψειρες_, ξερωγώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2015)

"Τα ζόμπι έχουν ψείρες".


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2015)

ΜΗΝ ΞΕΨΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΖΟΜΠΙ
ΤΑ ΖΟΜΠΙ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΑ
ΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ’ΧΕΙ Η ΚΟΥΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΨΕΙΡΕΣ
ΨΕΙΡΟΜΑΖΩΜΑΤΑ ΖΟΜΠΟΣΚΟΡΠΙΣΜΑΤΑ

Next...


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2015)

Θες ευφάνταστους τίτλους; Πάρε πρώτα τα κλισέ:
Μικρά στο μάτι...
Το σχολείο της συμφοράς
Από μικρό κι από τρελό
Το νηπιαγωγείο τρελάθηκε
Τα τσικό σε δράση
Δάσκαλοι της συμφοράς
Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες
Κυρία, συρρίκνωσα τα ζόμπι
Θηριοτροφείο όνομα και πράμα
Σχολείο για ζόμπι
Νηπιαγωγείο για ζόμπι
Ζόμπι μινιατούρες
Ζόμπι ζουμπάδες (αυτό μ' αρέσει, έχει και παρήχηση)
Τα ζόμπι έκαναν κοπάνα
Ζόμπι καλούν δασκάλους
Μάθε ζόμπι μου γράμματα
Ζόμπι τζούνιορ
Επάγγελμα: δάσκαλος ζόμπι


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2015)

Σας βγάζω το καπέλο, κυρία και κύριοι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ζόμπι ζουμπάδες


:lol::lol::lol::upz::upz::upz:


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Ζόμπι ζουμπάδες (αυτό μ' αρέσει, έχει και παρήχηση)
> ...



Well, since we got Elijah Wood in the film, that'd be The Zobbits, wouldn't it? 

The halflings, half dead, with Frodo Zombo as their head.


Σχολείο για μπόμπιρες Σχολείο για ζόμπιρες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2015)

Ζούμπι ζούμπι ντου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ζούμπι ζούμπι ντου.



In Bollywood: Zoobi Doobi, pam para, param pam. :laugh:

The Zoobie Brothers.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2015)

Aπό τα Λιλιπούτεια Ζόμπι (προτεινόμενος τίτλος) στα Ζόμπι Ζόμπι Ντου (προτεινόμενος τίτλος).


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2015)

...
Το Φροντιστήριο Το Ζομπιστήριο


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2015)

Το Ζομπιαγωγείο. 
Η Ζομπιοσχολή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2015)

Λόλα, να ένα ζόμπι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Η Ζομπιοσχολή.



Η Ανωτάτη Βιοζομπική. Η ΑΣΟΖΕ (Απέθαντη Σχολή Οικονομικών Ζομπικών Επιστημών).

Και σε ΤΕΙ: Σχολή Εφαρμοσμένης Κομμωτικής Ρομποτικής Ζομποτικής.

The Zombusters.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2015)

To ήξερα ότι μπορούσατε να ξεπεράσετε κάθε ευφάνταστο διανομέα ταινιών. Σας συγχαίρω όλους!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2015)

Μπορώ να προσθέσω και δύο δικές μου προτάσεις:

Ζόμπι στα θρανία.
Δάσκαλοι εναντίον ζόμπι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2016)

Και η Αποκάλυψη έγινε Απόκαλιψ σε τίτλο ταινίας. Καλά πάμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2016)

Αυτοί είναι φίλοι του Εαρίωνα! Έπρεπε να το κάνουν «Απόκαλιπς»! :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2016)

Προς απάντησή σου, Νίκελ: *κλιψ*!


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2017)

Δεν έχει καταγραφεί εδώ η απόδοση αυτού του τίτλου, ίσως γιατί κανένας μας δεν έχει δει ή δεν θυμάται την ταινία του 1980 (μάλλον αδιάφορη αν κρίνω από το βαθμό 5,2/10 που έχει στο imdb, παρά την παρουσία της Σίρλεϊ Μακλέιν, του Άντονι Χόπκινς και της Μπο Ντέρεκ). Ο πρωτότυπος αγγλικός τίτλος έχει κάτι το βαρύγδουπο, θα μπορούσε να είναι και θεατρικό του Ο'Νιλ (είναι από διήγημα του Έρικ Σίγκαλ, εκείνου του _Love Story_): *A Change of Seasons*. Ο υπεύθυνος της εταιρείας εισαγωγής πρέπει να ήταν σε μεγάλα κέφια όταν της κότσαρε τον ελληνικό τίτλο: *Να γδυθώ ή θα με γδύσεις;*

Από τον Ριζοσπάστη (15/11/2000) η ζουμερή παρουσίαση της ταινίας:

Από τον ALPHA στη 00.15 «Να γδυθώ ή θα με γδύσεις;» του Ρίτσαρντ Λανγκ.

Είναι η ιστορία ενός μεσήλικα καθηγητή που ερωτεύεται τη μαθήτριά του. Στην αρχή κρύβει τη σχέση του, από τη γυναίκα του, μα κάποια στιγμή αποφασίζει να ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση του. Της το ομολογεί και την εγκαταλείπει. Στην αρχή η γυναίκα παθαίνει σοκ, έπειτα όμως συνέρχεται και αποφασίζει να τον πληρώσει με το ίδιο νόμισμα. Ο πρώτος ανόητος και βαρετός άνδρας που θα πέσει στο δρόμο της θα γίνει εραστής της. Βρίσκεται και γίνεται. Οταν ο σύζυγος επιστρέφει σπίτι του, όχι για να μείνει, αλλά για να δει εάν η γυναίκα του έχει αυτοκτονήσει ή έστω είναι ετοιμοθάνατη από τη λύπη της για την «απώλεια», τη βλέπει να μοιάζει μια χαρά στην υγεία της. Τόσο καλά που δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει στα μάτια του: η γυναίκα του έχει φίλο. Και να ήταν μόνον αυτό, η κυρία αυτή έχει το θράσος να του προτείνει να περάσουν διακοπές και οι τέσσερις μαζί στο βουνό, μια και το σπίτι είναι και των δύο. Και δυστυχώς για την πανέμορφη μαθήτριά του δέχεται. Η κατάσταση είναι που είναι περίπλοκη, αλλά με τον ερχομό της κόρης τους γίνεται ακόμη πιο περίπλοκη. Με τους: Αντονι Χόπκινς, Σίρλεϊ Μακ Λέιν και Μπο Ντέρεκ.​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2017)

Μόλις πέτυχα δύο στην τιμή του ενός: οι ταινίες _Mildred Pierce_ (1945) και _A Thousand Clowns_ (1965) μεταφράζονται αντίστοιχα _Θύελλα σε μητρική καρδιά_ και _Μεγάλη θύελλα σε μικρή καρδιά_. Ψάχνοντας συγκεκριμένα για θύελλες και καρδιές βρίσκω άλλη μία, _Θύελλα σε παιδική καρδιά_ (1964), αλλά αυτή είναι (ευτυχώς;) ελληνική – στην ταινία παίζουν ο Βασιλάκης Καΐλας και μια Άντζελα Ζήλεια (!), όπως μαθαίνω εδώ. Απαιτώ να μάθω αν αυτό είναι το πραγματικό της όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2017)

Εντελώς πραγματικό το όνομά της.
http://www.gossip-tv.gr/showbiz/sto...eia-mia-zoi-imoyn-to-sternopoyli-to-xaidemeno


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2017)

Έπρεπε να ψάξω περισσότερο, λοιπόν. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... _A Thousand Clowns_ (1965) ... και μια Άντζελα Ζήλεια (!), όπως μαθαίνω εδώ. Απαιτώ να μάθω αν αυτό είναι το πραγματικό της όνομα.


Herb Gardner's *A thousand clowns*

και η Άντζελα Ζήλεια ως Ντόλι Ρόζα στην «Πινακωτή», από τον Θησαυρό του μακαρίτη:







Με την ευκαιρία, από την ίδια ταινία, ο κυρ Μέντιος της Γεωργίας Βασιλειάδου. «Τώρα θα ιδείς φωνή!»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Απαιτώ να μάθω αν αυτό είναι το πραγματικό της όνομα.


Ω, τι φρεσκάδα! Τι νιάτα που μεγάλωσαν χωρίς να έχουν ακούσει την Άντζελα Ζήλια. :)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (όπως στο κλιπάκι που έφερε ο Δαεμάνος) το έγραφε με -ι- για να μην μπλέκεται με το συναίσθημα, αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (όπως στο κλιπάκι που έφερε ο Δαεμάνος) το έγραφε με -ι- για να μην μπλέκεται με το συναίσθημα, αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο.



Ούτε τότε έπαιρναν όρκο:





















*ζήλια* & παρωχ. ζήλεια, ζηλεία, ζήλα, ζηλειά, ζουλεία


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2017)

Ίσως το οικογενειακό επώνυμο να μην ετυμολογείται από *τη* ζήλια, το συναίσθημα, αλλά από *τα* ζίλια, το μουσικό όργανο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 26, 2017)

Ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία.



daeman said:


>


Τόσα ωραία και καινούργια πράγματα (για μένα τουλάχιστον), και το ρημάδι το μάτι μου πάνω στο λάθος θα πάει να πέσει:

Το βαρύ πυροβολικό της Φίνος Φιλμ *βάλει* με τους ατομικούς του πυραύλους [...] για να δημιουργήσει μια έκρηξη γέλιου - χαράς - κεφιού και πρωτοτυπίας.

Εντυπωσιακή προώθηση, πάντως, με αυτοπεποίθηση. Και απρόσμενα επίκαιρη τολμώ να πω – για «χαράς» δεν ξέρω, αλλά το «πρωτοτυπίας» και το «γέλιου» τα πιάνουμε εύκολα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ω, τι φρεσκάδα! Τι νιάτα που μεγάλωσαν χωρίς να έχουν ακούσει την Άντζελα Ζήλια. :)



Θυμάμαι την Κωνσταντίνα, μετράει; :laugh:

Γιατί αλλιώς κι εγώ μεγάλος αρχίζω να νιώθω, όταν ακούω ότι κλείσαμε είκοσι χρόνια από τον _Τιτανικό_ και την Νταϊάνα, και ιδίως όταν συναντώ παιδιά με αστείες ημερομηνίες γέννησης όπως «τάδε τάδε *2003*»... Μπρρ. Μέχρι να το καταλάβουμε θα τους βλέπουμε στα γήπεδα και τις τηλεοράσεις, και σε λίγο θα τους βρίσκουμε και στα ψηφοδέλτια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2017)

_Patito Feo_ (παναπεί «Ασχημόπαπο» στα ισπανικά) = _Patty: Η πιο όμορφη ιστορία

_(Πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν _Καβουροπάτι: Η πιο νόστιμη ιστορία_  )



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Rzrmtz8j0


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

_Spider-Man: Homecoming = Spider-Man: Η επιστροφή στον τόπο του
_
Όπου προφανώς έχουμε στην ελληνική απόδοση παρανόηση της σημασίας του homecoming με αυτήν του νόστου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 12, 2018)

Μόνο παρανόηση; Και πολυλογία. Αφού είναι τίτλος, το "στον τόπο του" σε τί χρησιμεύει;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 12, 2018)

Έλα Σπάιντερμαν στον τόπο σου...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2018)

Super Fast - Οι αγκομαχητές των δρόμων


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Super Fast - Οι αγκομαχητές των δρόμων



:clap::lol::up:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2019)

Σήμερα στο Άττικα Τιβι ξαναβλέπουμε το _Two rode together_, ή αλλιώς _Οι δύο ιππότες της κολάσεως._


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 27, 2019)

Το αγαπημένο μου είναι το *Rabid* (1977, David Cronenberg για δύσκολα γούστα) που έγινε *Λυσσασμένες στα νύχια του τρόμου*.

Θέλω όμως να αναφέρω και το _*Gosford Park*_, που έγινε _*Έγκλημα στο Γκόσφορντ Παρκ*_ γιατί το έγκλημα πουλάει, αλλά εμένα μου χάλασε την έκπληξη. Βάλτε στον τίτλο και ποιος το 'κανε να μη χάνουμε την ώρα μας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2019)

Δηλαδη το Εγκλημα στο Οριάν Εξπρές σου χαλάει την έκπληξη;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 28, 2019)

Όχι, έτσι όπως το εννοείς εσύ θα έπρεπε να μην έχουν καν τίτλο οι ταινίες. Με ενοχλεί ο ελλαδικός διανομέας να βάζει περισσότερες πληροφορίες στον τίτλο απ' ό,τι ο δημιουργός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Το αγαπημένο μου είναι το *Rabid* (1977, David Cronenberg για δύσκολα γούστα) που έγινε *Λυσσασμένες στα νύχια του τρόμου*.


Κι εγώ το λατρεύω αυτό! Άσε που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ ποιες είναι οι λυσσασμένες, τι τις τρόμαξε και γενικώς τι σχέση έχει με τα δρώμενα.


Lexoplast said:


> Με ενοχλεί ο ελλαδικός διανομέας να βάζει περισσότερες πληροφορίες στον τίτλο απ' ό,τι ο δημιουργός.


Το καλύτερο είναι όταν βάζει πληροφορίες που δεν έχουν καν σχέση με την υπόθεση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Το καλύτερο είναι όταν βάζει πληροφορίες που δεν έχουν καν σχέση με την υπόθεση.



Συμβαίνει και στην Εσπερία Νετφλικία:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 25, 2019)

Alexandra said:


> Και η Αποκάλυψη έγινε Απόκαλιψ σε τίτλο ταινίας. Καλά πάμε.
> 
> View attachment 5336


Λοιπόν το είδα τις προάλλες αυτό στην τιβί και κατάλαβα. Το έκαναν έτσι επειδή είναι όνομα ενός ήρωα (του σούπερ κακού για την ακρίβεια). Καλή επιλογή; Κακή; Πάντως έχει μια λογική. Πώς να τον έλεγαν, ο Αποκάλυψης;


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Το έκαναν έτσι επειδή είναι όνομα ενός ήρωα (του σούπερ κακού για την ακρίβεια). Καλή επιλογή; Κακή; Πάντως έχει μια λογική. Πώς να τον έλεγαν, ο Αποκάλυψης;



Ακριβώς. Κι εγώ το είχα δει πριν καν βγει στο σινεμά, γιατί έκανα επιμέλεια τότε (13/4/2016) στον κινηματογραφικό υποτιτλισμό του, κι ενώ στην αρχή με ξένισε πολύ, όταν το είδα όλο και σκέφτηκα τι εναλλακτικές υπήρχαν, κατάλαβα πώς και γιατί. Όχι πως θα είχε σημασία αν έφερνα αντίρρηση, γιατί αφού το όνομα είναι στον τίτλο, δεν άλλαζε που να χτυπιόμουν κάτω σαν χταπόδι.


----------

